# Personality Test



## Christian Soldier

Ok this is one of the best personality tests I've found, I think you guys will find your results very interesting, and this may help you understand yourself better.

Please just give it a go, answer everything truthfully, post your results below, and tell me how closely it matches your personality.

http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/JTypes2.asp

EDIT: Okay, I counted everyone's results and made a poll. I'll keep the results updated.

Artisans (SPs):
ISFP--Composer*1*
ISTP--Crafter *1*
ESFP--Performer
ESTP--Promoter

Guardians (SJs):
ISTJ--Inspector
ISFJ--Protector
ESFJ--Provider *1*
ESTJ--Supervisor

Rationals (NTs):
INTP--Achitect *6*
ENTJ--Fieldmarshal
ENTP--Inventor *2*
INTJ--Mastermind *6*

Idealists (NFs):
INFP--Healer *3*
INFJ--Councelor *2*
ENFP--Champion
ENFJ--Teacher *2*

Total: *23* votes


----------------------------------------------
I got ISTP . I think it describes me very well, and it gave me a kick that they mentioned 2 professions that would fit my personality that are actually professions I'm currently considering exploring, these being a paramedic and a firefighter.

Here's my description...


Introverted Sensing Thinking Perceiving

Like their fellow SPs, ISTPs are fundamentally Performers (note the capital 'P' ), but as Ts their areas of interest tend to be mechanical rather than artistic like those of ISFPs, and unlike most ESPs they do not present an impression of constant activity. On the contrary, they lie dormant, saving their energy until a project or an adventure worthy of their time comes along--and then they launch themselves at it. The apparently frenzied state that inevitably ensues is actually much more controlled than it appears--ISTPs always seem to know what they're doing when it comes to physical or mechanical obstacles--but the whole chain of events presents a confusing and paradoxical picture to an outsider.

ISTPs are equally difficult to understand in their need for personal space, which in turn has an impact on their relationships with others. They need to be able to "spread out"--both physically and psychologically--which generally implies encroaching to some degree on others, especially if they decide that something of someone else's is going to become their next project. (They are generally quite comfortable, however, with being treated the same way they treat others--at least in this respect.) But because they need such a lot of flexibility to be as spontaneous as they feel they must be, they tend to become as inflexible as the most rigid J when someone seems to be threatening their lifestyle (although they usually respond with a classic SP rage which is yet another vivid contrast to their "dormant," impassive, detached mode). These territorial considerations are usually critical in relationships with ISTPs; communication also tends to be a key issue, since they generally express themselves non-verbally. When they do actually verbalize, ISTPs are masters of the one-liner, often showing flashes of humor in the most tense situations; this can result in their being seen as thick-skinned or tasteless.

Like most SPs, ISTPs may have trouble with rote and abstract classroom learning, which tend not to be good measures of their actual intelligence. They tend, sometimes with good reason, to be highly skeptical of its practical value, and often gravitate towards classes in industrial arts; part-time vocational/ technical programs can be useful to even the college-bound ISTP. In terms of careers, mechanics and any of the skilled trades are traditional choices, and those ISTPs with strong numerical as well mechanical gifts tend to do extremely well in most areas of engineering. Working as paramedics or firefighters can fulfill the ISTP need to live on the edge; they are at their best in a crisis, where their natural disregard for rules and authority structures allows them to focus on and tackle the emergency at hand in the most effective way.

ISTPs with more sedate careers usually take on high-risk avocations like racing, skydiving, and motorcycling. While aware of the dangers involved, they are so in touch with the physical world that they know they can get away with much smaller safety margins than other types.
Famous ISTPs:
(I have to give Joe Butt credit for most of the following)
Charles Bronson
Tom Cruise
James Dean
Clint Eastwood
U.S. Presidents:

    * Zachary Taylor

Burt Reynolds
Keith Richards
Charlie Yeager
Frank Zappa


----------



## ShiningDarkness

I took This Meyers-Briggs test at orientation.  I say it's pretty acurate but I think I could've just figured it out by looking at the results and not actually taking the test.  Cool post by the way.  I like these onliine tests.  Have you tried the color quiz yet?


----------



## killarava2day

Portrait of the Healer (iNFp)

Healer Idealists are abstract in thought and speech, cooperative in striving for their ends, and informative and introverted in their interpersonal relations. Healer present a seemingly tranquil, and noticiably pleasant face to the world, and though to all appearances they might seem reserved, and even shy, on the inside they are anything but reserved, having a capacity for caring not always found in other types. They care deeply-indeed, passionately-about a few special persons or a favorite cause, and their fervent aim is to bring peace and integrity to their loved ones and the world.

Healers have a profound sense of idealism derived from a strong personal morality, and they conceive of the world as an ethical, honorable place. Indeed, to understand Healers, we must understand their idealism as almost boundless and selfless, inspiring them to make extraordinary sacrifices for someone or something they believe in. The Healer is the Prince or Princess of fairytale, the King's Champion or Defender of the Faith, like Sir Galahad or Joan of Arc. Healers are found in only 1 percent of the general population, although, at times, their idealism leaves them feeling even more isolated from the rest of humanity.

 Healers seek unity in their lives, unity of body and mind, emotions and intellect, perhaps because they are likely to have a sense of inner division threaded through their lives, which comes from their often unhappy childhood. Healers live a fantasy-filled childhood, which, unfortunately, is discouraged or even punished by many parents. In a practical-minded family, required by their parents to be sociable and industrious in concrete ways, and also given down-to-earth siblings who conform to these parental expectations, Healers come to see themselves as ugly ducklings. Other types usually shrug off parental expectations that do not fit them, but not the Healers. Wishing to please their parents and siblings, but not knowing quite how to do it, they try to hide their differences, believing they are bad to be so fanciful, so unlike their more solid brothers and sisters. They wonder, some of them for the rest of their lives, whether they are OK. They are quite OK, just different from the rest of their family-swans reared in a family of ducks. Even so, to realize and really believe this is not easy for them. Deeply committed to the positive and the good, yet taught to believe there is evil in them, Healers can come to develop a certain fascination with the problem of good and evil, sacred and profane. Healers are drawn toward purity, but can become engrossed with the profane, continuously on the lookout for the wickedness that lurks within them. Then, when Healers believe thay have yielded to an impure temptation, they may be given to acts of self-sacrifice in atonement. Others seldom detect this inner turmoil, however, for the struggle between good and evil is within the Healer, who does not feel compelled to make the issue public.


----------



## Pomplemous

the colour test I took said I was 50% yellow - ie fun and cheer oriented, 30% white for peace, 15% red for power and 15% blue for love.

well well!


----------



## killarava2day

Eh... I suppose, bits of it makes sense. Although its a touch over the top...


----------



## Christian Soldier

Which colour quiz??

Also I thought the famous people comparisms was very cool, my parents used to always say I reminded them of James Dean.


----------



## Christian Soldier

Pomplemous said:
			
		

> *the colour test I took said I was 50% yellow - ie fun and cheer oriented, 30% white for peace, 15% red for power and 15% blue for love.
> 
> well well! *



How about this test? I would be interested to see inside to what your personality is like


----------



## Pomplemous

^^ MY personality? or a person's personality?

I am trying to find the link, I got it through www.emode.com on a bored day in the office.

which colour are you or somethng like that. colour code test.

as for my personality - if that's what you meant, then it comes out in all my writing, I guess the thingy was quite accurate, but I was surprised that the love was so low. 
you had to answer the questions not as you are NOW but how you were as a child - mad!  but you can pm me any time and see.


----------



## Christian Soldier

I was talking about your personality as defined by the personality test that this thread was made about
http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/JTypes2.asp


----------



## Pomplemous

hahahahaha:  test done and:

Your Type is 
INTP 
Introverted Intuitive Thinking Perceiving 
Strength of the preferences %  
22                 44            1           11    (I think all the time!! more than 1% haha)

Qualitative analysis of your type formula

 You are:
slightly expressed introvert

moderately expressed intuitive personality

slightly expressed thinking personality

slightly expressed perceiving personality

peculiar.  I dont know if I can relate or not, but I guess it must be right.  However, I am a very quiet person and yet I have alot to say, but I tend not to say what I want to say. but then I am a great big noise machine too at times.


----------



## Looper

Portrait of the Counselor (iNFj)

The Counselor Idealists are abstract thought and speech, cooperative in reaching their goals, and directive and introverted in their interpersonal roles. Counselors focus on human potentials, think in terms of ethical values, and come easily to decisions. The small number of this type (little more than 2 percent) is regrettable, since Counselors have an unusually strong desire to contribute to the welfare of others and genuinely enjoy helping their companions. Although Counsleors tend to be private, sensitive people, and are not generally visible leaders, they nevertheless work quite intensely with those close to them, quietly exerting their influence behind the scenes with their families, friends, and colleagues. This type has great depth of personality; they are themselves complicated, and can understand and deal with complex issues and people.

Counselors can be hard to get to know. They have an unusually rich inner life, but they are reserved and tend not to share their reactions except with those they trust. With their loved ones, certainly, Counselors are not reluctant to express their feelings, their face lighting up with the positive emotions, but darkening like a thunderhead with the negative. Indeed, because of their strong ability to take into themselves the feelings of others, Counselors can be hurt rather easily by those around them, which, perhaps, is one reason why they tend to be private people, mutely withdrawing from human contact. At the same time, friends who have known an Counselor for years may find sides emerging which come as a surprise. Not that they are inconsistent; Counselors value their integrity a great deal, but they have intricately woven, mysterious personalities which sometimes puzzle even them.

Counselors have strong empathic abilities and can become aware of another's emotions or intentions -- good or evil -- even before that person is conscious of them. This "mind-reading" can take the form of feeling the hidden distress or illnesses of others to an extent which is difficult for other types to comprehend. Even Counselors can seldom tell how they came to penetrate others' feelings so keenly. Furthermore, the Counselor is most likely of all the types to demonstrate an ability to understand psychic phenomena and to have visions of human events, past, present, or future. What is known as ESP may well be exceptional intuitive ability-in both its forms, projection and introjection. Such supernormal intuition is found frequently in the Counselor, and can extend to people, things, and often events, taking the form of visions, episodes of foreknowledge, premonitions, auditory and visual images of things to come, as well as uncanny communications with certain individuals at a distance.

---------

I'd go with _some_ of that


----------



## Pomplemous

INTPs are pensive, analytical folks. They may venture so deeply into thought as to seem detached, and often actually are oblivious to the world around them.
Precise about their descriptions, INTPs will often correct others (or be sorely tempted to) if the shade of meaning is a bit off. While annoying to the less concise, this fine discrimination ability gives INTPs so inclined a natural advantage as, for example, grammarians and linguists. 

INTPs are relatively easy-going and amenable to most anything until their principles are violated, about which they may become outspoken and inflexible. They prefer to return, however, to a reserved albeit benign ambiance, not wishing to make spectacles of themselves. 


well funny that as I have a linguistics degree.  - aye, I can go with some of that too.


----------



## Christian Soldier

Here are what all the letters mean.

First letter: Energizing preference. Extraverts (sic) rejuvenate themselves by spending time with others; Introverts seek restoration by spending time alone. This goes well beyond "talkativeness" or "shyness." Extraverts like to partake of any activity that allows them to interact with the world around them; Introverts enjoy quiet time to themselves. Extraverts, at least in America, consist of about 3/4 of the population. For this reason, it is considered more socially acceptable to be an Extravert than an Introvert. The irony is that this preference is the least important of the four.

Second letter: Information-gathering preference. obServers (formerly called "Sensors") are "realists." They rely on their five senses to collect information as-is and believe that WYSIWYG. obServers are detail-oriented; they tend to be skilled at multi-tasking and juggling lots of data simultaneously. They are good at identifying what is good right here and right now. Their major weaknesses are that obServers often miss the big picture, and they often have difficulty understanding the implications of a given idea.

By contrast, iNtrospectives are "idealists"; they look for the hidden meanings and motives behind the brute facts. Oriented with the big picture, iNtrospectives believe that there is much more than meets the eye. They excel at driving to the heart of the matter and blowing away smokescreens and irrelevant material. Naturally, since iNtrospectives tend to be dreamers, they focus on how things should be. Therefore, their thinking is generally oriented toward the future instead of the present. iNtrospectives' major weakness is the inability to perceive the reality of the here-and-now; they have difficulty being down-to-earth. Communication between obServers and iNtrospectives is often difficult, as they see the world in fundamentally different ways. Neither way is superior in any way, but this fundamental difference makes this the most critical personality trait of the four. Also, the majority of people are obServers, so this trait is the socially acceptable one.

Third letter: Decision-making preference. obServation-vs-iNtrospection is the input preference; Tough-minded-vs-Friendly (formerly called Thinking and Feeling) is the output preference. Tough-minded people use logic to judge the quality of decisions. They place a high emphasis on truth and justice. They are willing to accept people's feelings so long as they conform to logical principles. They strive for achievements and accomplishments in their lives. Their major weakness is that they often fail to account for the effects that their decisions will have on people; thus, their decisions tend to be heartless and uncaring. They tend to forget that human beings are not rational creatures. The majority of men are Tough-minded and are easily--albeit surprisingly accurately--stereotyped into the Tough-minded preference; therefore, this is the socially acceptable trait for men.

By contrast, the primary standard of Friendly people's decisions is whether or not they are compassionate. They place a high priority on kindness and harmony, and try to go out of their way to please others. They are willing to "take one for the team" in the name of rendering kindness to another human being. They yearn for sincere acceptance and appreciation. Their major weakness is that their decisions can be highly irrational; there are times when it is necessary to be harsh, and Friendly people have difficulty in bringing themselves to do that. They are also very sensitive to criticism. The majority of women are Friendly, so this has historically been the socially acceptable trait for women. However, because of the influence of women's rights in today's society, it is becoming more socially acceptable for women to possess the Tough-minded preference.

Fourth letter: "Deciding-vs-executing" preference. This one ties the other three together (more on this in a later post). Judgers want issues settled and resolved. Incomplete jobs and unresolved matters annoys Judgers, who want the matters taken care of. They do not matter how this is done so much as the fact that it gets done. In short, Yoda's saying of "There is no try: do; or do not" appeals to Judgers. They are skilled at tying up loose ends. However, they have an unfortunate knack for doing so prematurely, before they have collected enough information to make a decision. This tends to breed a self-dilusion that they understand the situation perfectly, when at times they are well off the mark. Therefore, this can be a good trait in certain situations, but not all of them.

Probers (formerly Perceivers) want issues to be kept open and flexible. Having to finalize a scenario annoys Probers, as they they would rather continue the process of information collection instead of taking what they have and bringing forth a decision. They enjoy the startup phase of projects and are process-oriented, not task-oriented. Adabtability is a trademark trait of a Probers. Unfortuately, they have difficulty prioritizing the validity of different options and tend to fall for the dilusion that every conclusion is a good conclusion. This can cause problems in a situation where a solitary answer is required. This preference is split almost 50/50 within both gender lines and the overall population. However, because the entertainment industry is dominated by people of the SP temperment (iirc), and because of the recent surge in the ideology of tolerance, Probing appears to be the socially acceptable trait in the majority of social circles.


----------



## Pomplemous

fascinating stuff. That was very interesting.  
Funny though - I thought I had an idea of the outcome or who I am, but now that is fuzzied by the test results. curious!!  didnt realise I was such an introvert, but then again, of course I am! that will surprise alot of people. ha!


----------



## Grim

I am INTJ
Introverted Intuitive Thinking Judging

Yay it calls me a Mastermind. Maybe I will rule the world someday.


----------



## Christian Soldier

MASTERMIND

Of the four aspects of strategic analysis and definition, it is the contingency planning or entailment organizing role that reaches the highest development in Masterminds. Entailing or contingency planning is not an informative activity, rather it is a directive one in which the planner tells others what to do and in what order to do it. As the organizing capabilities the Masterminds increase so does their inclination to take charge of whatever is going on.

It is in their abilities that Masterminds differ from the other Rationals, while in most of their attitudes they are just like the others. However there is one attitude that sets them apart from other Rationals: they tend to be much more self-confident than the rest, having, for obscure reasons, developed a very strong will. They are rather rare, comprising no more than, say, one percent of the population. Being very judicious, decisions come naturally to them; indeed, they can hardly rest until they have things settled, decided, and set. They are the people who are able to formulate coherent and comprehensive contingency plans, hence contingency organizers or "entailers."

Masterminds will adopt ideas only if they are useful, which is to say if they work efficiently toward accomplishing the Mastermind's well-defined goals. Natural leaders, Masterminds are not at all eager to take command of projects or groups, preferring to stay in the background until others demonstrate their inability to lead. Once in charge, however, Masterminds are the supreme pragmatists, seeing reality as a crucible for refining their strategies for goal-directed action. In a sense, Masterminds approach reality as they would a giant chess board, always seeking strategies that have a high payoff, and always devising contingency plans in case of error or adversity. To the Mastermind, organizational structure and operational procedures are never arbitrary, never set in concrete, but are quite malleable and can be changed, improved, streamlined. In their drive for efficient action, Masterminds are the most open-minded of all the types. No idea is too far-fetched to be entertained-if it is useful. Masterminds are natural brainstormers, always open to new concepts and, in fact, aggressively seeking them. They are also alert to the consequences of applying new ideas or positions. Theories which cannot be made to work are quickly discarded by the Masterminds. On the other hand, Masterminds can be quite ruthless in implementing effective ideas, seldom counting personal cost in terms of time and energy. 

http://keirsey.com/personality/ntij.html


----------



## Pomplemous

^ superiority complex??

haha - joking.


----------



## yougene

Your Type is
INFP
Introverted	Intuitive	Feeling	Perceiving
Strength of the preferences %
44	56	22	44


----------



## Solipsist

ESFJ 
Extroverted Sensing Feeling Judging 
Provider Guardian

How intriguing...


----------



## wanderer21

ShiningDarkness said:
			
		

> *I took This Meyers-Briggs test at orientation.   *



Just by seeing Christian Solider's answers, I was thinking the same thing.  Def Meyers-Briggs (or some variation.)


----------



## bc4130

You are:
moderately expressed introvert

very expressed intuitive personality

slightly expressed thinking personality

slightly expressed judging personality

INTJ / Mastermind


----------



## ebola?

You are: INTJ
very expressed introvert strength: 100 percent

very expressed intuitive personality strength: 78

very expressed thinking personality strength: 78

slightly expressed judging personality strength: 11


----------



## Belisarius

Interesting...my type has changed somewhat since I last took this...I think I was a INTP before.

Your Type is 
INFP 
Introverted Intuitive Feeling Perceiving 
Strength of the preferences %  
89 22 11 33 

I have to admit, INFP is a much better fit.

<<Healers have a profound sense of idealism derived from a strong personal morality, and they conceive of the world as an ethical, honorable place. Indeed, to understand Healers, we must understand their idealism as almost boundless and selfless, inspiring them to make extraordinary sacrifices for someone or something they believe in. The Healer is the Prince or Princess of fairytale, the King's Champion or Defender of the Faith, like Sir Galahad or Joan of Arc. Healers are found in only 1 percent of the general population, although, at times, their idealism leaves them feeling even more isolated from the rest of humanity.

Healers seek unity in their lives, unity of body and mind, emotions and intellect, perhaps because they are likely to have a sense of inner division threaded through their lives, which comes from their often unhappy childhood. Healers live a fantasy-filled childhood, which, unfortunately, is discouraged or even punished by many parents. >>


This is me to a T.  Though I often seem cynical, even to my friends and relatives, I'm actually a deeply idealistic person, but one who usually tries to see both sides of an issue.


----------



## ebola?

heh...it could also be that these tests lack reliability...
I'd always take the results with a grain of salt and use face validity as a test (also checking the descriptions of types which should not fit, just to check against the "yeah! that's me!" bias these things often elicit).

ebola


----------



## Jabberwocky

> Portrait of the Teacher (eNFj)
> Copyrighted © 1996 Prometheus Nemesis Book Company.
> 
> 
> 
> The Idealists called Teachers are abstract in their thought and speech, cooperative in their style of achieving goals, and directive and extraverted in their interpersonal relations. Learning in the young has to be beckoned forth, teased out from its hiding place, or, as suggested by the word "education," it has to be "educed." by an individual with educative capabilities. Such a one is the eNFj, thus rightly called the educative mentor or Teacher for short. The Teacher is especially capable of educing or calling forth those inner potentials each learner possesses. Even as children the Teachers may attract a gathering of other children ready to follow their lead in play or work. And they lead without seeming to do so.
> 
> Teachers expect the very best of those around them, and this expectation, usually expressed as enthusiastic encouragement, motivates action in others and the desire to live up to their expectations. Teachers have the charming characteristic of taking for granted that their expectations will be met, their implicit commands obeyed, never doubting that people will want to do what they suggest. And, more often than not, people do, because this type has extraordinary charisma.
> 
> The Teachers are found in no more than 2 or 3 percent of the population. They like to have things settled and arranged. They prefer to plan both work and social engagements ahead of time and tend to be absolutely reliable in honoring these commitments. At the same time, Teachers are very much at home in complex situations which require the juggling of much data with little pre-planning. An experienced Teacher group leader can dream up, effortlessly, and almost endlessly, activities for groups to engage in, and stimulating roles for members of the group to play. In some Teachers, inspired by the responsiveness of their students or followers, this can amount to genius which other types find hard to emulate. Such ability to preside without planning reminds us somewhat of an Provider, but the latter acts more as a master of ceremonies than as a leader of groups. Providers are natural hosts and hostesses, making sure that each guest is well looked after at social gatherings, or that the right things are expressed on traditional occasions, such as weddings, funerals, graduations, and the like. In much the same way, Teachers value harmonious human relations about all else, can handle people with charm and concern, and are usually popular wherever they are. But Teachers are not so much social as educational leaders, interested primarily in the personal growth and development of others, and less in attending to their social needs.



and this



> Extraverted iNtuitive Feeling Judging
> by Joe Butt
> Profile: ENFJ
> Revision: 2.21
> Date of Revision: 14 Jun 2004
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ENFJs are the benevolent 'pedagogues' of humanity. They have tremendous charisma by which many are drawn into their nurturant tutelage and/or grand schemes. Many ENFJs have tremendous power to manipulate others with their phenomenal interpersonal skills and unique salesmanship. But it's usually not meant as manipulation -- ENFJs generally believe in their dreams, and see themselves as helpers and enablers, which they usually are.
> 
> ENFJs are global learners. They see the big picture. The ENFJs focus is expansive. Some can juggle an amazing number of responsibilities or projects simultaneously. Many ENFJs have tremendous entrepreneurial ability.
> 
> ENFJs are, by definition, Js, with whom we associate organization and decisiveness. But they don't resemble the SJs or even the NTJs in organization of the environment nor occasional recalcitrance. ENFJs are organized in the arena of interpersonal affairs. Their offices may or may not be cluttered, but their conclusions (reached through feelings) about people and motives are drawn much more quickly and are more resilient than those of their NFP counterparts.
> 
> ENFJs know and appreciate people. Like most NFs, (and Feelers in general), they are apt to neglect themselves and their own needs for the needs of others. They have thinner psychological boundaries than most, and are at risk for being hurt or even abused by less sensitive people. ENFJs often take on more of the burdens of others than they can bear.
> 
> 
> TRADEMARK: "The first shall be last"
> This refers to the open-door policy of ENFJs. One ENFJ colleague always welcomes me into his office regardless of his own circumstances. If another person comes to the door, he allows them to interrupt our conversation with their need. While discussing that need, the phone rings and he stops to answer it. Others drop in with a 'quick question.' I finally get up, go to my office and use the call waiting feature on the telephone. When he hangs up, I have his undivided attention!



i have adhd so that last one is mad funny.  id like to thisnk this parralles me but im not a very good judge of self.


----------



## protovack

I'm an INTP, or an INTJ depending on when you ask me.  Someone should start a poll so we can see where everyone is at


----------



## Pomplemous

I'm an INTP just like you.  we should get married! hee.


----------



## TiTTy

Your Type is 
*INTP *
Introverted Intuitive Thinking Perceiving 
Strength of the preferences %  
44 11 44 33



> Someone should start a poll so we can see where everyone is at



Yeah a poll would be a good idea. Interesting to see if one personality type seems more common among bluelighters.


----------



## Christian Soldier

Okay, I made a poll on the front page which I'll keep up to date for anyone who posts their personality type in this thread.


----------



## ebola?

there was a poll a while back ...a mod should link that shit.

INT(J/P)s are like totally the awesomest!

ebola


----------



## Jabberwocky

am i the only one who came out with the enfj result?  i wanted to ask how some others felt about there results.


----------



## jpgrdnr

intj all the mo fo way! I got a 100 on the introverted category! wicked...
???
INTJ
100 22 67 1 

but yeah "INTJs really want people to make sense" is really really me. 

I took this test a couple of years back and nothing really has changed. 
Maybe I'll meet Eisenhower on the flip side and we can compare notes.


----------



## qwe

INTP
definitly fits me
id like to meet someone also INTP.. and the opposite.. would be interesting


----------



## IhaveNoLegs

INTJ

Introverted Intuitive Thinking Judging 
Strength of the preferences %  
67 33 11 1 


"they can hardly rest until they have things settled, decided, and set... In their drive for efficient action, Masterminds are the most open-minded of all the types. No idea is too far-fetched to be entertained-if it is useful. Masterminds are natural brainstormers, always open to new concepts and, in fact, aggressively seeking them. (whether for the sake of ambition or the desire for privacy) many also find it useful to learn to simulate some degree of surface conformism in order to mask their inherent unconventionality."


Pretty much dead on.


----------



## IhaveNoLegs

in the second descripition it tells you what kind of relationships other types are to you


for me it lists INFJs as a companion and ESTJs as a counterpart. So should I ask anyone that fits those profiles to marry me?


----------



## David

INTJ here.

Introverted of 33%

Intuitive of 61%

Thinking of 44%

Judging of 1%


----------



## Strawberry_lovemuffin

*Protector....*

ISFJ - Introverted (44%), Sensing (1%), Feeling (89%), Judging (22%)

Portrait of the Protector (iSfJ)
Copyrighted © 196-2003 Prometheus Nemesis Book Company.  
The primary desire of the Protector Guardian [ISFJ] is to be of service to others, but here “service” means not so much furnishing others with the necessities of life (the Provider’s concern), as guarding others against life’s pitfalls and perils, that is, seeing to their safety and security. There is a large proportion of Protectors in the population, perhaps as much as ten percent. And a good thing, because they are steadfast in their protecting, and seem fulfilled in the degree they can insure the safekeeping of those in their family, their circle of friends, or their place of business. 

Protectors find great satisfaction in assisting the downtrodden and can deal with disability and neediness in others better than any other type. They go about their task of caretaking modestly, unassumingly, and because of this their efforts are not sometimes fully appreciated. They are not as outgoing and talkative as the Providers [ESFJs], except with close friends and relatives. With these they can chat tirelessly about the ups and downs in their lives, moving (like all the Guardians) from topic to topic as they talk over their everyday concerns. However, their shyness with strangers is often misjudged as stiffness, even coldness, when in truth these Protectors are warm-hearted and sympathetic, giving happily of themselves to those in need. 

Their quietness ought really to be seen as an expression, not of coldness, but of their sincerity and seriousness of purpose. Like all the Guardians, ISFJs have a highly developed puritan work ethic, which tells them that work is good, and that play must be earned-if indulged in at all. The least hedonic of all types, Protectors are willing to work long, long hours doing all the thankless jobs the other types seem content to ignore. Thoroughness and frugality are also virtues for Protectors. When they undertake a task, they will complete it if at all humanly possible; and they know the value of material resources and abhor the squandering or misuse of these resources. Protectors are quite content to work alone; indeed, they may experience some discomfort when placed in positions of authority, and may try to do everything themselves rather than insist that others do their jobs. 

With their extraordinary commitment to security, and with their unusual talent for executing routines, Protectors do well in many careers that have to do with conservation: curators, private secretaries, librarians, middle-managers, police officers, and especially general medical practitioners. To be sure, the hospital is a natural haven for them; it is home to the family doctor, preserver of life and limb, and to the registered nurse, or licensed practical nurse, truly the angels of mercy. The insurance industry is also a good fit for ISFJs. To save, to put something aside against an unpredictable future, to prepare for emergencies—these are important actions to Protectors, who as insurance agents want to see their clients in good hands, sheltered and protected. 

______________________________________________________

Hmmm, I love these tests, but this is not me at all!!  I think I answered honestly  

I DO love to take care of, and advise people (obviously, as mod of SLR it suits me to a tee ), and I do embrace routines and established ways of doing stuff (but I think that's only out of habit and laziness), but I AM a definitely a hedonist and I'm much more creative and spontaneous than this profile judged me to be.  Librarian?  Insurance?  NOooooooo.   And I don't think people see me as immediately "quiet".

maybe I'll do this again and not be so conservative in my answers.  I was picking a lot of things due to my boring everyday life right now, not who I *truly* am when I'm fully expressed.


----------



## Strawberry_lovemuffin

ISFP - Composer.

That's more how I see myself    Creative, tactile, interested in harmony. Perhaps that is the "light" side of my personality and the Protector is the more conservative, less expressed side.


----------



## ar_gee

Your Type is 
ENTP 
Extroverted Intuitive Thinking Perceiving 
Strength of the preferences %  
22 33 44 56 


ENTP type description by D.Keirsey
ENTP type description by J. Butt and M.M. Heiss 



Qualitative analysis of your type formula

 You are:
slightly expressed extrovert

moderately expressed intuitive personality

moderately expressed thinking personality

moderately expressed perceiving personality



Seems too average to be correct for my liking, everything could be put in 'middleground' and almost cover everybody. A true vs false quiz can never be that accurate.
My 0.02.


----------



## hydrobromide

i got...INTJ--Mastermind

the results were close enough. nothing amazing, it's easy to see how the results are directly related to the questions. I like the ones where it's difficult to know how your answer will affect the outcome, while still being reasonably accurate.


----------



## psychoblast

INTP here.

Strength of the preferences %  
67 78 33 44 


~psychoblast~


----------



## Hypnotik1

Your Type is
INTP
Introverted	Intuitive	Thinking	Perceiving
Strength of the preferences %
33	67	6	33


----------



## Christian Soldier

We seem to have an overwhelming majority of Achitects (INTP)  and Masterminds (INTJ) here.

Also almost everyone here is introverted, any thoughts?


----------



## Jhon

I'm an ENFP or an ENTP, it's 0% on the F/T criterion.

I definitely notice a preponderance of Introverted types everywhere I go on the net. It could be a general thing that most people are introverted or perhaps that heavy users of the internet tend to be of that type.


----------



## Christian Soldier

Yeah, this is a more user-friendly medium for introverts. Looking back at the information I posted before about the difference between extroverts and introverts you can see why.

First letter: Energizing preference. Extraverts (sic) rejuvenate themselves by spending time with others; Introverts seek restoration by spending time alone. This goes well beyond "talkativeness" or "shyness." Extraverts like to partake of any activity that allows them to interact with the world around them; Introverts enjoy quiet time to themselves. Extraverts, at least in America, consist of about 3/4 of the population. For this reason, it is considered more socially acceptable to be an Extravert than an Introvert. The irony is that this preference is the least important of the four.


----------



## Christian Soldier

Most of the people I know are extroverts, and definatley none of them spend any time on message boards sharing their thoughts.


----------



## Molybdenum

I got ENFJ.  FWIW I took this test a few years ago and got INTJ (which was called accountant *gasp* , not mastermind on my test).  Like all other tests there is some artificiality in the forced choices, but in both instances it described my personality pretty well.  I've gone from being the most quiet, detached person in most groups to the most garrulous, though still not the life of the party.  I've stopped living so much in my head and come to value my emotions a lot more, even though I still think a lot.  It was surprising to see how much my scores have changed.  For the ones that did, I was only weakly in the direction of the new score.

The enneagram - now that's a test where I haven't changed my basic personality type.  (1, strong 9 wing, for anyone who cares).


----------



## Christian Soldier

Solipsist said:
			
		

> *ESFJ
> Extroverted Sensing Feeling Judging
> Provider Guardian
> 
> How intriguing... *



You got the same as my girlfriend, doesn't get any better 

Provider Guardians [ESFJs] take it upon themselves to arrange for the health and welfare of those in their care, but they are also the most sociable of all the Guardians, and thus are the great nurturers of established institutions such as schools, businesses, churches, social clubs, and civic groups. Wherever they go, Providers take up the role of social contributor, happily giving their time and energy to make sure that the needs of others are met, that traditions are supported and developed, and that social functions are a success.

Providers are very likely more than ten percent of the population, and this is very fortunate for the rest of us, because friendly social service is a key to their nature. Highly cooperative themselves, Providers are skilled in maintaining teamwork among their helpers, and are also tireless in their attention to the details of furnishing goods and services. They make excellent chairpersons in charge of social events. They are without peer as masters of ceremonies, able to approach others with ease and confidence, and seemingly aware of what everyone’s been doing. And they are outstanding hosts or hostesses, able to remember people’s names, usually after one introduction, and always concerned about the needs of their guests, wanting to insure that all are involved and provided for.

Providers are extremely sensitive to the feelings of others, which makes them perhaps the most sympathetic of all the types, but which also leaves them rather self-conscious, that is, highly sensitive to what others think of them. Because of this Providers can be crushed by personal criticism, and will work most effectively when given ample appreciation both for themselves personally and for the service they give to others. This is not to say that Providers are afraid to express their own emotional reactions. They are quick to like and dislike—and don’t mind saying so—tending to put on a pedestal whatever or whoever they admire, and to come down hard on those people and issues they don’t care for.

In their choice of careers, Providers may lean toward sales and service occupations. They have such pleasant, outgoing personalities that they are far and away the best sales reps, not only regularly winning sales contests, but earning seniority in any sales group within an organization. Observing ESFJs at work in a sales transaction reveals clearly how this type personalizes the sale. They are visibly—and honestly—concerned with their customer’s welfare, and thus the customer is not simply buying the product, but is buying personally from the Provider. This same characteristic causes them to be good in many people-to-people jobs, as teachers, clergy, coaches, social workers, office receptionists, and so on. Providers seldom become a source of irritation in the workplace; on the contrary, they are unflagging in their devotion to their company, and show such personal loyalty to their immediate superiors that they make invaluable personal secretaries.


----------



## bleedingheartcommie

intp......... just like Albert


----------



## bleedingheartcommie

Christian Soldier said:
			
		

> *We seem to have an overwhelming majority of Achitects (INTP)  and Masterminds (INTJ) here.
> 
> Also almost everyone here is introverted, any thoughts? *



yeah 

we'r al at home on or computers instead of out drinking beer and talking bad about other people behind thier backs

normal people suck


----------



## Christian Soldier

Something else i want to mention. Pretty much all my mates are extroverts, i get along with them much easier then introverts, our interaction is much more seamless and easy going.

Also I dont think we all sit at home on computers rather then going out, it's just that introverts need more time to themselves to recharge then extroverts, and i find the internet a great medium for doing this. I dont really consider talking on these forums socialising, it's more like i'm alone and having conversations with myself.


----------



## syntech

i got INTP too. but i missed the strength of the preferences.

its sort of accurate...except for i'm hardly cut out to be an engineer. but i do think an awful lot, and i want to know everything.

interesting test


----------



## jpgrdnr

bleedingheartcommie said:
			
		

> *yeah
> 
> we'r al at home on or computers instead of out drinking beer and talking bad about other people behind thier backs
> 
> normal people suck *



Normal people are just strange. 

(I'm thinking of the blonde girly girls who probably think I'm some loser).

For myself:

A)I have no money to go to a bar but I wouldn't go even if I did. I'd probably go listen to music/a band/ dj somewhere if I had the coin. Bars around here aren't really bars. A tavern is a better place. Or pub. 
B)I don't really know anyone where I live. 
C)When I drink alone sometimes I like to be by myself.
D)I probably have that social disorder thing where sometimes I can't stand being with people. Buying groceries is sometimes difficult. lol.

I don't really know. I mean I'm not really introverted in some sense of the word. Or maybe I really deeply am. I don't know where it stems from.
As a group of people. I think its just some sense of profound isolation. Really. Or just being completely self-centered. Two sides of the same coin.

Excluded. Selfish. 

Is it a North American phemon? on the rise... 

Somehow also as an additional comment being extremely introverted is also 
taboo. in NA culture. I get that a lot. A lot of people pen me as shy (the extroverts damn them!) . I have been called autistic. There is this sense that something is wrong. When in fact there isn't. Socially I just don't care.
Or quiet. People say I'm quiet. Bugs the hell out of me. Invisible too. "Oh I didn't realize you were there...."

But people cannot stand being in a room when no conversation is going on. Some people will just freak.


----------



## PULS8R

When I did it how I feel now, I got INTP, when I did it acording to who I'd like to be I got ENFJ. No wonder I'm losing my mind and so confused atm.


----------



## L2R

INFJ--Councelor


----------



## ebola?

this forum has a bizzare INT bias...which is very different from the populace at large.
...
my "I" is a shy "I", rather than a "schizotypal" "I"...I sometimes wonder if I am really introverted...I also wonder why the interaction on the internet "doesn't count".

ebola


----------



## ez_555

I'm an INFJ... most of the stuff seems pretty true for me.


----------



## botaanik

I got INFP. This matches pretty well with me. Allthought... I'm more introverted and emotional.

E = 1 I = 38 
S = 7 N = 32 
T = 11 F = 28 
J = 19 P = 20


----------



## David

jpgrdnr said:
			
		

> Normal people are just strange.



Most definately. I try to understand why they do the things they do, and still don't get it. They crack jokes about the stupidest things, and I still don't get it. I must be a total geek then... 



> (I'm thinking of the blonde girly girls who probably think I'm some loser).



Never had that. I have this whole loner, brooding type of person going on, and from what I read, and have experienced females like that for some strange reason. Which leads to many broken hearts, and ruined relationshipd for me. For some reason they think I'm just bottling everything up, and I'm not. I truly am that care free. Nothing really affects me that much. I used to care, then I went through three years of hell as a teenager, and that stopped right there. Now I just can't seem to bring myself to truly care about another human being, or even anything that I should. I'm jaded, and shattered, and most likely suffering from post-traumatic depression. 



> For myself:
> 
> A)I have no money to go to a bar but I wouldn't go even if I did. I'd probably go listen to music/a band/ dj somewhere if I had the coin. Bars around here aren't really bars. A tavern is a better place. Or pub.



I agree, I like going to this one pub where the music majors from ASU have this thing going on everynight. It's great to sit there, and chill with a Guiness, and listen to them just slam some old school rock, and roll out. The blues night is the best though.  



> B)I don't really know anyone where I live.



Hell, I've lived here for three monthes, and I know a total of 7 people here. I don't actively talk to them either it's just if I have to. I'm not too social anymore. I grow weary of getting involved into another situation like last year. OMFGTSA.



> C)When I drink alone sometimes I like to be by myself.





> D)I probably have that social disorder thing where sometimes I can't stand being with people. Buying groceries is sometimes difficult. lol.



I hate grocery stores.



> I don't really know. I mean I'm not really introverted in some sense of the word. Or maybe I really deeply am. I don't know where it stems from.
> As a group of people. I think its just some sense of profound isolation. Really. Or just being completely self-centered. Two sides of the same coin.
> 
> Excluded. Selfish.
> 
> Is it a North American phemon? on the rise...



I say it's growing in America, because people are just getting tired of all the mind games, and the BS that goes on all the fucking time here. I never got any of this crap when in Germany, or the middle east.



> Somehow also as an additional comment being extremely introverted is also
> taboo. in NA culture. I get that a lot. A lot of people pen me as shy (the extroverts damn them!) . I have been called autistic. There is this sense that something is wrong. When in fact there isn't. Socially I just don't care.
> Or quiet. People say I'm quiet. Bugs the hell out of me. Invisible too. "Oh I didn't realize you were there...."



I was ask if I was autistic by a room-mate last year. I said nope, but he said I should go find out. Turn's out I have what's called Asperger's syndrome. Mine leans into the mathematical, and conceptial thinking area. I'm extremely talented with visualizing things, and understanding how something complex works without reference, or manuals. I also have a photorealistic memory. I have taken cars apart full, and I mean totally down to pieces of the frames sitting there to restore tham, and put them all back together from memory. This is on E-type Jaguar's too. The most complex cars on the planet. Interpersonal interaction in a social situation tends to be a hard thing for me though. 



> But people cannot stand being in a room when no conversation is going on. Some people will just freak.



I have met people like that. It drives them insane that I can go an entire day without saying a damn word. In my family I can have an entire conversation, and they will understand me completely without me saying more than a few words, but for people that don't know me. It drives them insane.

I had a girlfriend, that hated this about me. Hence why she's no longer here, but I still don't know why she even bothered, maybe she thought I would change. 

My motto is if you have nothing to say of any value, shut the fuck up. You are contributing to the polution, and ignorance of the human race.


----------



## Pornaddict since '92

i dont like this test, i dont like the "black/white" approach...u have to choose between yes and no all the time, i think that's complete BS, but hey i ll do the stupid test anyway  

edit: accordin to this test i m eNFj type...the outcome is not that surprisin to me , still i dont like the approach and i dont really believe in tests anyways....everyone is unique    

lol :Many ENFJs have tremendous power to manipulate others with their phenomenal interpersonal skills and unique salesmanship. But it's usually not meant as manipulation


----------



## Pornaddict since '92

liquidphil1 said:
			
		

> *am i the only one who came out with the enfj result?  i wanted to ask how some others felt about there results. *



no ur not.
i read u claim to have ADHD....i hope ur not takin rilatin, it's none of my bussiness offcourse, but i dont think it can help ppl


----------



## rattus

INFJ councelor - and it's me to a t!!


----------



## sourlemone

eNFp = ME!

The Champion Idealists are abstract in thought and speech, cooperative in accomplishing their aims, and informative and extraverted when relating with others. For Champions, nothing occurs which does not have some deep ethical significance, and this, coupled with their uncanny sense of the motivations of others, gives them a talent for seeing life as an exciting drama, pregnant with possibilities for both good and evil. This type is found in only about 3 percent of the general population, but they have great influence because of their extraordinary impact on others. Champions are inclined to go everywhere and look into everything that has to do with the advance of good and the retreat of evil in the world. They can't bear to miss out on what is going on around them; they must experience, first hand, all the significant social events that affect our lives. And then they are eager to relate the stories they've uncovered, hoping to disclose the "truth" of people and issues, and to advocate causes. This strong drive to unveil current events can make them tireless in conversing with others, like fountains that bubble and splash, spilling over their own words to get it all out. 

 Champions consider intense emotional experiences as being vital to a full life, although they can never quite shake the feeling that a part of themselves is split off, uninvolved in the experience. Thus, while they strive for emotional congruency, they often see themselves in some danger of losing touch with their real feelings, which Champions possess in a wide range and variety. In the same vein, Champions strive toward a kind of spontaneous personal authenticity, and this intention always to "be themselves" is usually communicated nonverbally to others, who find it quite attractive. All too often, however, Champions fall short in their efforts to be authentic, and they tend to heap coals of fire on themselves, berating themselves for the slightest self-conscious role-playing. 

hmm pretty good description, dunno bout the last three lines though, the other descriptions of me on the other page work well too. not a bad test

Extroverted - 56
Intuitive - 44
Feeling - 67
Perceiving - 56


Bill Cosby, Robin Williams, Alicia Silverstone, Mark Twain, Martin Short, Sandra Bullock, all ENFPs


----------



## drEaMtiMe*@#

i'm INFP apparently.

i gotta admit that whilst i was taking the test i was kinda thinking this is bullshit, but some of the things that i read were really spot on.  however, i'm definitely not that idealistic... (way too lazy )


----------



## bleedingheartcommie

jpgrdnr said:
			
		

> *Normal people are just strange.
> 
> (I'm thinking of the blonde girly girls who probably think I'm some loser).
> 
> For myself:
> 
> A)I have no money to go to a bar but I wouldn't go even if I did. I'd probably go listen to music/a band/ dj somewhere if I had the coin. Bars around here aren't really bars. A tavern is a better place. Or pub.
> B)I don't really know anyone where I live.
> C)When I drink alone sometimes I like to be by myself.
> D)I probably have that social disorder thing where sometimes I can't stand being with people. Buying groceries is sometimes difficult. lol.
> 
> *



I'm right with you buddy!


----------



## botaanik

drEaMtiMe*@# said:
			
		

> *i'm INFP apparently.
> 
> i gotta admit that whilst i was taking the test i was kinda thinking this is bullshit, but some of the things that i read were really spot on.  however, i'm definitely not that idealistic... (way too lazy ) *


Yeah, I'm also idealistic, but laziness overrules that  Another INFP. Nice to see I'm not alone here


----------



## Pomplemous

jpgrdnr said:
			
		

> *Normal people are just strange.
> 
> (I'm thinking of the blonde girly girls who probably think I'm some loser).
> 
> For myself:
> 
> A)I have no money to go to a bar but I wouldn't go even if I did. I'd probably go listen to music/a band/ dj somewhere if I had the coin. Bars around here aren't really bars. A tavern is a better place. Or pub.
> B)I don't really know anyone where I live.
> C)When I drink alone sometimes I like to be by myself.
> D)I probably have that social disorder thing where sometimes I can't stand being with people. Buying groceries is sometimes difficult. lol.
> 
> *



you are not alone in that - i recognise myself there - A) I have no money but I do like going ot a bar on my own - if I talk to people that's fine, but that's my choice.  But I do love going to the bar with my mates and being guaranteed to strike up some conversation with someone. I like that. 
but love a wuiet bar better than some gawdawful dance club or some yuppy pub full of wannabes and fake plastic people./

B) snap
C) snap
D) three are some places I wont go because I know there are people there - I hate shopping because I know i have to fight with folk, I hate busy towns or places or anythig like that

and yet I love people's company
but only when I choose it.


----------



## GFunk02

Boo. i think its estupido


----------



## starpixy

Extroverted    Intuitive    Feeling    Judging 

     33%              38%         50%       11%

Strength of the preferences %  






Qualitative analysis of your type formula

 You are:
moderately expressed extrovert

moderately expressed intuitive personality

moderately expressed feeling personality

slightly expressed judging personality


----------



## ebola?

It occurs to me that this poll is in T and A.
Small fucking wonder we have this many INT*s. 

ebola


----------



## Spider Rob

*just retook it, same result 10 times in 15years*

ENTJ - Commandant
You scored 81% I to E, 42% N to S, 76% F to T, and 15% J to P!
The single word to describe your type is fieldmarshal or commandant. You also belong to the larger group called rationals. You love to organize others in matters of logic. Even as a child, you likely naturally assumed the role of leader in groups. You share your personality type with 2% of the population. When you lead, you are more concerned with policy and goals than rules and regulations. You have a tendency to become a workaholic. You are impatient with repetition of error. You are friendly and outgoing, though. You don't mince words and willingly share your many strong opinions.
As a romantic partner, you are inspiring, but also somewhat challenging. You have a strong desire to be in charge and your clear need for an organized life and home can be overwelming to a partner. You like to confront conflict directly, discuss problems unflinchingly, solve them, then put them behind you. However, you can be too impatient or unwilling to take the time to listen to your partner and give them a chance to express themselves fully so that they also have a sense of closure. You are generally uncomfortable dealing with emotions, so you are apt to dismiss your partner's emotions as illogical. You feel most appreciated when your partner asks for your opinions, takes your adivce, and relies on you to get a job done right.
Your group summary: rationals (NT)
Your type summary: ENTJ



My test tracked 4 variables How you compared to other people your age and gender:

    free online dating	free online dating
    	You scored higher than 88% on I to E
    free online dating	free online dating
    	You scored higher than 53% on N to S
    free online dating	free online dating
    	You scored higher than 82% on F to T
    free online dating	free online dating
    	You scored higher than 4% on J to P


----------



## Void

I got INTP too.


----------



## Makaveli69

Your Type is
ENTJ
Extroverted	Intuitive	Thinking	Judging
Strength of the preferences %
33	25	62	11

ENTJ type description by D.Keirsey
ENTJ type description by J. Butt


Qualitative analysis of your type formula

 You are:

    * moderately expressed extrovert
    * moderately expressed intuitive personality
    * distinctively expressed thinking personality
    * slightly expressed judging personality

My type desription, from type logic:

    "I don't care to sit by the window on an airplane. If I can't control it, why look?"

ENTJs have a natural tendency to marshall and direct. This may be expressed with the charm and finesse of a world leader or with the insensitivity of a cult leader. The ENTJ requires little encouragement to make a plan. One ENTJ put it this way... "I make these little plans that really don't have any importance to anyone else, and then feel compelled to carry them out." While "compelled" may not describe ENTJs as a group, nevertheless the bent to plan creatively and to make those plans reality is a common theme for NJ types.

ENTJs are often "larger than life" in describing their projects or proposals. This ability may be expressed as salesmanship, story-telling facility or stand-up comedy. In combination with the natural propensity for filibuster, our hero can make it very difficult for the customer to decline.

TRADEMARK: -- "I'm really sorry you have to die." (I realize this is an overstatement. However, most Fs and other gentle souls usually chuckle knowingly at this description.)

ENTJs are decisive. They see what needs to be done, and frequently assign roles to their fellows. Few other types can equal their ability to remain resolute in conflict, sending the valiant (and often leading the charge) into the mouth of hell. When challenged, the ENTJ may by reflex become argumentative. Alternatively (s)he may unleash an icy gaze that serves notice: the ENTJ is not one to be trifled with.

Functional Analysis
Extraverted Thinking

"Unequivocating" expresses the resoluteness of the ENTJ's dominant function. Clarity of convictions endows these Thinkers with a knack for debate, or wanting knack, a penchant for argument. The light and heat generated by Thinking at the helm can be impressive; perhaps even overwhelming. Experience teaches many ENTJs that restraint may often be the better part of valor, lest one find oneself victorious but alone.
Introverted iNtuition

The auxiliary function explores the blueprints of archetypal patterns and equips Thinking with a fresh, dynamic sense of how things work. Improvising on the fly is something many ENTJs do very well. As Thinking's subordinate, insights are of value only insofar as they further the Right, True Cause celebre. [n.b.: ENTJs are capable of living on a higher plane, if you will, and learning to value individuals even above their principles. The above dynamic suggests less individuation.]
Extraverted Sensing

Sensing reaches out to embrace that which physically touches it. ENTJs have an awareness of the real; of that which exists. By stilling the engines of Thinking and iNtuition, this type may experience the Here and Now, and know things not dreamt of nor even postulated in iNtuition's philosophy. Sensing's minor role, however, puts it at risk for distortion or extreme weakness beneath the hustle and bustle of the giants N and T.
Introverted Feeling

Feeling is romantic, as the ethereal as the inner world from whence it doth emerge. When it be awake, feeling evokes great passion that knows not nuance of proportion nor context. Perhaps these lesser functions inspire glorious recreational quests in worlds that never were, or may only ever be in fantasy. When overdone or taken too seriously, Fi turned outward often becomes maudlin or melodramatic. Feeling in this type appears most authentic when implied or expressed covertly in a firm handshake, accepting demeanor, or act of sacrifice thinly covered by excuses of lack of any personal interest in the relinquished item.


----------



## Kul69

Your Type is
INTP
Introverted	Intuitive	Thinking	Perceiving
Strength of the preferences %
67	50	25	22

Qualitative analysis of your type formula

 You are:

    * distinctively expressed introvert
    * moderately expressed intuitive personality
    * moderately expressed thinking personality
    * slightly expressed perceiving personality

Told me what I already know, I don't like people and I like to create things based on what I have in front of me.

Also called me Architect..


----------



## DemonsFall

ENFP or INFP, depending on what kind of mood I'm in at that particular time. 

ENFP - The Champion Idealists are abstract in thought and speech, cooperative in accomplishing their aims, and informative and extraverted when relating with others. For Champions, nothing occurs which does not have some deep ethical significance, and this, coupled with their uncanny sense of the motivations of others, gives them a talent for seeing life as an exciting drama, pregnant with possibilities for both good and evil. This type is found in only about 3 percent of the general population, but they have great influence because of their extraordinary impact on others. Champions are inclined to go everywhere and look into everything that has to do with the advance of good and the retreat of evil in the world. They can't bear to miss out on what is going on around them; they must experience, first hand, all the significant social events that affect our lives. And then they are eager to relate the stories they've uncovered, hoping to disclose the "truth" of people and issues, and to advocate causes. This strong drive to unveil current events can make them tireless in conversing with others, like fountains that bubble and splash, spilling over their own words to get it all out. 

Champions consider intense emotional experiences as being vital to a full life, although they can never quite shake the feeling that a part of themselves is split off, uninvolved in the experience. Thus, while they strive for emotional congruency, they often see themselves in some danger of losing touch with their real feelings, which Champions possess in a wide range and variety. In the same vein, Champions strive toward a kind of spontaneous personal authenticity, and this intention always to "be themselves" is usually communicated nonverbally to others, who find it quite attractive. All too often, however, Champions fall short in their efforts to be authentic, and they tend to heap coals of fire on themselves, berating themselves for the slightest self-conscious role-playing. 

INFP - Healer Idealists are abstract in thought and speech, cooperative in striving for their ends, and informative and introverted in their interpersonal relations. Healer present a seemingly tranquil, and noticiably pleasant face to the world, and though to all appearances they might seem reserved, and even shy, on the inside they are anything but reserved, having a capacity for caring not always found in other types. They care deeply-indeed, passionately-about a few special persons or a favorite cause, and their fervent aim is to bring peace and integrity to their loved ones and the world. 

Healers have a profound sense of idealism derived from a strong personal morality, and they conceive of the world as an ethical, honorable place. Indeed, to understand Healers, we must understand their idealism as almost boundless and selfless, inspiring them to make extraordinary sacrifices for someone or something they believe in. The Healer is the Prince or Princess of fairytale, the King's Champion or Defender of the Faith, like Sir Galahad or Joan of Arc. Healers are found in only 1 percent of the general population, although, at times, their idealism leaves them feeling even more isolated from the rest of humanity. 

 Healers seek unity in their lives, unity of body and mind, emotions and intellect, perhaps because they are likely to have a sense of inner division threaded through their lives, which comes from their often unhappy childhood. Healers live a fantasy-filled childhood, which, unfortunately, is discouraged or even punished by many parents. In a practical-minded family, required by their parents to be sociable and industrious in concrete ways, and also given down-to-earth siblings who conform to these parental expectations, Healers come to see themselves as ugly ducklings. Other types usually shrug off parental expectations that do not fit them, but not the Healers. Wishing to please their parents and siblings, but not knowing quite how to do it, they try to hide their differences, believing they are bad to be so fanciful, so unlike their more solid brothers and sisters. They wonder, some of them for the rest of their lives, whether they are OK. They are quite OK, just different from the rest of their family-swans reared in a family of ducks. Even so, to realize and really believe this is not easy for them. Deeply committed to the positive and the good, yet taught to believe there is evil in them, Healers can come to develop a certain fascination with the problem of good and evil, sacred and profane. Healers are drawn toward purity, but can become engrossed with the profane, continuously on the lookout for the wickedness that lurks within them. Then, when Healers believe thay have yielded to an impure temptation, they may be given to acts of self-sacrifice in atonement. Others seldom detect this inner turmoil, however, for the struggle between good and evil is within the Healer, who does not feel compelled to make the issue public. 

I see a lot of myself in both of those descriptions and would say that they are both very accurate descriptions of different aspects of my personality. I can be extroverted at times, all though I guess I would say that naturally I am more of an introvert. It just depends what kind of mood I'm in. It talks about being recharged by either being alone or by being with others. I would say I need both in order to feel properly balanced. Overall, it is really a very accurate description of me.


----------



## kittyinthedark

Your Type is
ENFJ
Extroverted - Intuitive - Feeling - Judging
67 - 62 - 25 - 	44

I'd say it's pretty damn accurate for me...


----------



## shercakes

INFJ
Introverted	Intuitive	Feeling	Judging
Strength of the preferences %
39	12	12	1


----------



## yougene

Where's the poll?


----------



## kittyinthedark

^it's being done by hand, on the first page


----------



## Medatripper Tates

ISFJ
Introverted	Sensing	   Feeling	Judging
Strength of the preferences %
78	1	62	22

 You are:

    * very expressed introvert
    * slightly expressed sensing personality
    * distinctively expressed feeling personality
    * slightly expressed judging personality


----------



## EndlessSleeper

INTJ


----------



## redeemer

I am:



		Code:
	

INTP

Strength of the preferences %:

Introverted	Intuitive	Thinking	Perceiving
22	        25	       38	       44

And...:

Qualitative analysis of your type formula

 You are:

    * slightly expressed introvert
    * moderately expressed intuitive personality
    * moderately expressed thinking personality
    * moderately expressed perceiving personality


----------



## DocHolliday

ENTJ.

Which has been backed up by a test a psych major did on me a while back.


----------



## phishEcLOVEr

ENFP


56	38	50	44


    * moderately expressed extrovert
    * moderately expressed intuitive personality
    * moderately expressed feeling personality
    * moderately expressed perceiving personality


----------



## nads

Your Type is 
ENTJ 
Extroverted Intuitive Thinking Judging 
Strength of the preferences %  
22 50 25 11 

Fieldmarshall.  Yeah, I'll take that.  I do gravitate towards leadership, especially when none is present.


----------



## Tylerdurden

ENTP
Extroverted Intuitive Thinking Perceiving
1 38 12 56


----------



## srh-xxuxx

my mother used to use myers-briggs in personal training all the time. She trained the trainer...process not content based. 

Apparently I'm an INTP and she's an ENFJ, borderline on the J/P quality. 

It's not really Myers-Briggs though, Jung invented most of the system. Which is probably why it's so popular in mainstream psychiatry!

I don't know entirely how one applies the method whilst keeping the distinction of the concept of 'personality' separate from other features of the psyche, like more basic things like aggressiveness. Of course, our cerebral functions can shape our own rational reactions to our own basic (id) stuff.


----------



## azzazza !?

INFP
strenght of the preferences:
52   50   50   56


----------



## on_the_rise_5

You are:
slightly expressed extrovert

moderately expressed intuitive personality

slightly expressed thinking personality

slightly expressed judging personality 

and i am type ENTJ


----------



## Psychedelics_r_best

I got ENFP. But I mean, all generalizations like that are in a way ridiculous because no one will conform completely to any assumption about their personality, concluded so by the answers to yes or no questions.


----------



## rah

I found most of the questions too hard to answer truthfully to go through with this test.


----------



## CalmG

I've done a few of these and always get ESTP, which suits me perfectly. It's the same type Madonna and Cher have, funnily enough.

'ESTPs are spontaneous, active folks. Like the other SPs, ESTPs get great satisfaction from acting on their impulses. Activities involving great power, speed, thrill and risk are attractive to the ESTP. Chronic stifling of these impulses makes the ESTP feel "dead inside." 

Gamesmanship is the calling card of the ESTP. Persons of this type have a natural drive to best the competition. Some of the most successful salespersons are ESTPs. P.T. Barnum ("Never give a sucker an even break") illustrates the unscrupulous contingent of this type. 

Almost unconsciously the ESTP looks for nonverbal, nearly subliminal cues as to what makes her quarry "tick." Once she knows, she waits for just the right time to trump the unsuspecting victim's ace and glory in her conquest. Oddly enough, the ESTP seems to admire and respect anyone who can beat her at her own game. 

"If I was any better, I couldn't stand it!" To an ESTP, admission of weakness feels like failure. He admires strength in himself and in others. 

"Shock effect" is a favored technique of this type to get the attention of his audience. ESTPs love to be at center stage, demonstrating feats of wonder and daring. 
'


----------



## JerseyGirl

INTP
Introverted	Intuitive	Thinking	Perceiving
Strength of the preferences %
44	38	50	33

INTP type description by D.Keirsey
INTP type description by J. Butt


Qualitative analysis of your type formula

 You are:

    * moderately expressed introvert
    * moderately expressed intuitive personality
    * moderately expressed thinking personality
    * moderately expressed perceiving personality


----------



## meesa

EFSP

Am I the only one with this type?!

"Where's the party?" ESFPs love people, excitement, telling stories and having fun. The spontaneous, impulsive nature of this type is almost always entertaining. And ESFPs love to entertain -- on stage, at work, and/or at home. Social gatherings are an energy boost to these "people" people. 


SPs sometimes think and talk in more of a spider-web approach. Several of my ESFP friends jump from thought to thought in mid-sentence, touching here or there in a manner that's almost incoherent to the listener, but will eventually cover the waterfront by skipping on impulse from one piece of information to another. It's really quite fascinating. *somewhat...*


New! ESFPs are attracted to new ideas, new fashions, new gadgets, new ______. Perhaps it's the newness of life that attracts ESFPs to elementary education, especially to preschool and kindergarten. ***I find this to be true....*


ESFPs love to talk to people about people. Some of the most colorful storytellers are ESFPs. Their down-to-earth, often homespun wit reflects a mischievous benevolence. *I don't think so...i don't tell stories very well...*

Almost every ESFP loves to talk. Some can be identified by the twenty minute conversation required to ask or answer a simple factual question. *I love to talk when im under the influence of something.....*



I never find these type of tests to be very true... 
The only one that i agree with is the enneagram.  That nailed myself to the t!


----------



## Beatlebot

INFP - Healer


----------



## Ewok

I got INTP = Introverted, Intuitive, Thinking, Perceiving.

i.e: INTPs are pensive, analytical folks. They may venture so deeply into thought as to seem detached, and often actually are oblivious to the world around them. 

This sums me up pretty well. Awesome test! (that's why I decided to bring it back up)


----------



## euphoria

I am INFP

Introverted, Intuitive, Feeling, Perceiving

How true. I seriously feel like I think instead of feel. And I perceive a lot of things that arent just there on the surface. Like people's real motives or thoughts behind what they put out to the rest of the world. I am definitely introverted, as I would rather be alone or with one other person most of the time.


----------



## Free Radical

in the past (during highschool) I was an
INTP
in the latter part of hs I became an
ENTP

and now apparently I'm an
ENTJ 8(


----------



## New

Here's mine- the Healer Idealist or INFP

Healer Idealists are abstract in thought and speech, cooperative in striving for their ends, and informative and introverted in their interpersonal relations. Healer present a seemingly tranquil, and noticiably pleasant face to the world, and though to all appearances they might seem reserved, and even shy, on the inside they are anything but reserved, having a capacity for caring not always found in other types. They care deeply-indeed, passionately-about a few special persons or a favorite cause, and their fervent aim is to bring peace and integrity to their loved ones and the world.

Healers have a profound sense of idealism derived from a strong personal morality, and they conceive of the world as an ethical, honorable place. Indeed, to understand Healers, we must understand their idealism as almost boundless and selfless, inspiring them to make extraordinary sacrifices for someone or something they believe in. The Healer is the Prince or Princess of fairytale, the King's Champion or Defender of the Faith, like Sir Galahad or Joan of Arc. Healers are found in only 1 percent of the general population, although, at times, their idealism leaves them feeling even more isolated from the rest of humanity.

 Healers seek unity in their lives, unity of body and mind, emotions and intellect, perhaps because they are likely to have a sense of inner division threaded through their lives, which comes from their often unhappy childhood. Healers live a fantasy-filled childhood, which, unfortunately, is discouraged or even punished by many parents. In a practical-minded family, required by their parents to be sociable and industrious in concrete ways, and also given down-to-earth siblings who conform to these parental expectations, Healers come to see themselves as ugly ducklings. Other types usually shrug off parental expectations that do not fit them, but not the Healers. Wishing to please their parents and siblings, but not knowing quite how to do it, they try to hide their differences, believing they are bad to be so fanciful, so unlike their more solid brothers and sisters. They wonder, some of them for the rest of their lives, whether they are OK. They are quite OK, just different from the rest of their family-swans reared in a family of ducks. Even so, to realize and really believe this is not easy for them. Deeply committed to the positive and the good, yet taught to believe there is evil in them, Healers can come to develop a certain fascination with the problem of good and evil, sacred and profane. Healers are drawn toward purity, but can become engrossed with the profane, continuously on the lookout for the wickedness that lurks within them. Then, when Healers believe thay have yielded to an impure temptation, they may be given to acts of self-sacrifice in atonement. Others seldom detect this inner turmoil, however, for the struggle between good and evil is within the Healer, who does not feel compelled to make the issue public.


----------



## bingey

^
me too , but I betcha im better at it 

like i got 89% on perceiving

IN YOUR FACE MISTER SO-Called-healer

I betcha I could be the next princes diana








Introverted	Intuitive	Feeling	Perceiving
Strength of the preferences %
17	25	38	89


----------



## New

Now, does one-upping sound like a healer aspect to you? Because I am TOTALLY the better healer! Why? Because I just gave away TREE for FREE! Percieve THAT, Bingeboy! I make Princess Diana look like the former heir to a figurehead position in a crumbled empire, beeyotch!


----------



## chity

ENFJ. Always ENFJ. I don't think it describes me that well though.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

My type is:
INTP

Introverted	Intuitive	Thinking	Perceiving
Strength of the preferences %
78	                 75	             1	                89


Qualitative analysis of your type formula

 You are:

    * very expressed introvert
    * distinctively expressed intuitive personality
    * slightly expressed thinking personality
    * very expressed perceiving personality


I have taken several different personality tests and always get INTP or INFP.


----------



## rock_lobster

I've done this test three times and got the following results

INFJ * 1
INTJ * 2

From the descriptions I've read of both profiles I'm probably somewhere between them both alright. Interesting test.


----------



## Doppelganger

I didn't do this particular test as I just did another elsewhere.

I got: ENFP - Champion

outgoing, social, disorganized, easily talked into doing silly things, spontaneous, wild and crazy, acts without thinking, good at getting people to have fun, pleasure seeking, irresponsible, physically affectionate, risk taker, thrill seeker, likely to have or want a tattoo, adventurous, unprepared, attention seeking, hyperactive, irrational, loves crowds, rule breaker, prone to losing things, seductive, easily distracted, open, revealing, comfortable in unfamiliar situations, attracted to strange things, non punctual, likes to stand out, likes to try new things, fun seeker, unconventional, energetic, impulsive, empathetic, dangerous, loving, attachment prone, prone to fantasy 

Sounds like me :D


----------



## Ninjetic

I got: ENFP-Champion

You are:
slightly expressed extrovert

distinctively expressed intuitive personality

moderately expressed feeling personality

distinctively expressed perceiving personality

I'm a champion, how odd. Methinks I shall go become a gladiator now, right after I ride my new mountainboard off mt. fuji


----------



## EuphoricBliss2

Your Type is 
INFP 
Introverted Intuitive Feeling Perceiving


----------



## LiveIllegal

ENFJ

Sounds about right.


----------



## ebola?

*BUMP*
now with a legit poll.


----------



## ebola?

I will note that I think that thinking of each type as a collection of values along 4 dimensions is a bit misleading.  What each type REALLY points to is a breakdown of your (supposed) preference for and competence using different ways of thinking.  Each personality type points to a particular set of the top 4 cognitive functions for that type.  The in-built bias is that items in the list of preferences are not orthogonal but rather correlate around the 16 personality types.

ebola


----------



## Rated E

^ Summed up: There are 8 functions. Your 4 letters are simply (or should be best thought of as) an indication of how these functions are ordered in terms of preference.

I think that the type profiles are a bit like horoscopes... and are good mainly for getting people interested in knowing about themselves through the theory, though the functions provide a much more enlightening view of human nature (more specifically, the ways in which we differ.)


----------



## Jabberwocky

The usual MBTI model is that all your cognitive functions alternate between extrovert and introvert. If your primary function is introverted then your secondary is extroverted your tertiary is introverted etc. It doesn't seem to me that it would be that neat and tidy, to always alternate in that manner. I don't have data to contradict this model of how cognitive functions work, but it seems unlikely to me that cognitive functions would work that way universally.

I'm amazed at how many more people I meet in real life who are well versed on MBTI than ten years ago. One of the law schools around my area has everyone take a class on MBTI applied to practicing law. Lawyers are far more likely to be I,N, and T than the general population. Though I don't know if that's much different than other groups with advanced degrees.


----------



## *Love*Lite*

im INFJ: counselor 

very interesting


----------



## ebola?

>>The usual MBTI model is that all your cognitive functions alternate between extrovert and introvert. If your primary function is introverted then your secondary is extroverted your tertiary is introverted etc. It doesn't seem to me that it would be that neat and tidy, to always alternate in that manner. I don't have data to contradict this model of how cognitive functions work, but it seems unlikely to me that cognitive functions would work that way universally.>>

There is an additional assumption:
each type's functional preferences will include thinking, intuiting, feeling, and sensing, in some order.  There are additional assumptions about the ordering of these functions, but I don't recall them off-hand.  The following test sheds these assumptions:

http://www.cognitiveprocesses.com/assessment/survey.html
edit: looks like they took down this test.  Those fucks. 



> im INFJ: counselor



This is the rarest type, runners up being INTP and INTJ.


----------



## Rated E

Enki said:
			
		

> I'm amazed at how many more people I meet in real life who are well versed on MBTI than ten years ago. One of the law schools around my area has everyone take a class on MBTI applied to practicing law. Lawyers are far more likely to be I,N, and T than the general population. Though I don't know if that's much different than other groups with advanced degrees.



More likely than the general population... yea that's not much of a stretch to believe.


----------



## neonads

ENTJ for me.  But again, only slightly Extroverted.


----------



## Live&Learn

This test had no options for "sometimes" or "depending on the situation" or "depending on WHOM your spending time with" for the "do you feel comfortable in  groups" and the "you'd rather be in small groups" types of questions, so it gave me introvert. I am Honestly the center of attention at parties at which I know everyone there. 

My score was "INTJ" 

22% Introverted
38% Intuitive
25% Thinking
11% Judging

I'm a "slightly expressed introvert" 

I moderately express an intuitive, thinking personality. 

& I slightly express a judging personality. 

It was pretty accurate I suppose, but I don't think it was thorough enough.


----------



## Mugz

INTP for me, pretty much sums me up unless im under the influence of something then i guess i would be something totalyl different


----------



## Agnu

> Like the other Idealists, Champions are rather rare, say two or three percent of the population, but even more than the others they consider *intense emotional experiences as being vital to a full life*. Champions have a wide range and variety of emotions, and a great passion for novelty. They see life as an exciting drama, pregnant with possibilities for both good and evil, and they *want to experience all the meaningful events and fascinating people in the world*. The most outgoing of the Idealists, Champions often can't wait to tell others of their extraordinary experiences. *Champions can be tireless in talking with others*, like fountains that bubble and splash, spilling over their own words to get it all out. And usually this is not simple storytelling; Champions often speak (or write) in the *hope of revealing some truth about human experience*, or of motivating others with their powerful convictions. Their *strong drive to speak out on issues and events*, along with their boundless enthusiasm and natural talent with language, makes them the most vivacious and inspiring of all the types.
> 
> *Fiercely individualistic, Champions strive toward a kind of personal authenticity,* and this intention always to be themselves is usually quite attractive to others. At the same time, Champions have outstanding intuitive powers and can tell what is going on inside of others, reading hidden emotions and giving special significance to words or actions. In fact, Champions are *constantly scanning the social environment*, and no intriguing character or silent motive is likely to escape their attention. Far more than the other Idealists, Champions are keen and probing observers of the people around them, and are capable of intense concentration on another individual. Their attention is rarely passive or casual. On the contrary, Champions tend to be extra sensitive and alert, always ready for emergencies, always on the lookout for what's possible.
> 
> Champions are *good with people and usually have a wide range of personal relationships.* They are warm and full of energy with their friends. They are likable and at ease with colleagues, and handle their employees or students with great skill. They are good in public and on the telephone, and are so spontaneous and dramatic that others love to be in their company. Champions are positive, exuberant people, and often their confidence in the goodness of life and of human nature makes good things happen.
> 
> *Joan Baez*, Phil Donahue, Paul Robeson, Bill Moyer, Elizibeth Cady Stanton, Joeseph Campbell, Edith Wharton, Sargent Shriver, *Charles Dickens*, and Upton Sinclair are examples of Idealist Champions



Close to being spot-fucking-on. I've bolded everything that really rings true. With this analysis, and the analysis I get from being Pisces born Goat (also is very accurate to my personality) apparently i'm one bloody rare type of person.


----------



## Cursive

I'm INFP.

# moderately expressed introvert
# moderately expressed intuitive personality
# distinctively expressed feeling personality
# moderately expressed perceiving personality

Pretty close; in the listed "INFP jobs," my college major and planned future job, psychology/psychotherapist, is present.


----------



## dr-ripple

I'm ENFJ As stated above i don't agree to to it. . . 

Famous People - 
Bill Clinton, Tony Blair, Clara Barton (Founder of the American Red Cross), Ronald Reagan


----------



## caff

ENTP, fits me perfectly


----------



## neonads

Hardly any Sensers so far...


----------



## ebola?

Well, this is a philosophy subforum.


----------



## Rated E

Yea you'll notice less Extraverts also. Which is probably not representative of the general population.


----------



## wonderflosity

I am an ENFJ or Teacher now, which describes me so well that I got chills. I know I wasn't this when I last took the test about 7 years ago, but I remember being unsatisfied with the result at that time.


----------



## GoddessLSD-XTC

Interesting survey. A few questions I didn't understand but the results seem okay . . . wonder if all the results (types) in some way describe me/my situation like reading ur horoscope in the newspaper.


----------



## Rated E

^ I'd already typed you as INFP before I saw your test results in this poll, if that's any consolation.


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

I know I've mentioned this in other posts, but I just took the trademark Myers-Briggs test for the first time a month ago -- ENFP -- all of them very much in that direction, except for Extroversion, which was very, very slight. I'm going to vote for the type that I got on the real mccoy, despite the fact that the knockoffs consistently gave me INFP and INFJ.

Props on the poll, ebola!
The predominance of INTPs and INTJs has given me pause for thought. Now that I think about it, I think modding this board has prepared me well with the social life in an academic and career environment that's predominantly INT!


----------



## ebola?

For what it's worth, the online tests usually resemble the briefer official Meyers-Briggs tests.

I would say that the internet at large, there's a large quantity of introverts and especially INTPs.  While philosophy and perhaps the more "basic" of natural sciences have an INT* bias, other sectors of academia don't share this leaning.

Medicine happens to have an INTJ bias, oddly enough.

ebola


----------



## SpunkySkunk347

Lol this test is grade A bullshit, here is what it said about me 



> Like the other Idealists, Champions are rather rare, say two or three percent of the population, but even more than the others *they consider intense emotional experiences as being vital to a full life*. *Champions have a wide range and variety of emotions*, and a great passion for novelty. *They see life as an exciting drama, pregnant with possibilities for both good and evil, and they want to experience all the meaningful events and fascinating people in the world.* *The most outgoing of the Idealists, Champions often can't wait to tell others of their extraordinary experiences. Champions can be tireless in talking with others, like fountains that bubble and splash, spilling over their own words to get it all out. And usually this is not simple storytelling; Champions often speak (or write) in the hope of revealing some truth about human experience, or of motivating others with their powerful convictions. Their strong drive to speak out on issues and events, along with their boundless enthusiasm and natural talent with language, makes them the most vivacious and inspiring of all the types.*
> *Fiercely individualistic*, *Champions strive toward a kind of personal authenticity,* and this intention always to be themselves is usually quite attractive to others. At the same time, *Champions have outstanding intuitive powers and can tell what is going on inside of others, reading hidden emotions and giving special significance to words or actions.* *In fact, Champions are constantly scanning the social environment, and no intriguing character or silent motive is likely to escape their attention.* *Far more than the other Idealists, Champions are keen and probing observers of the people around them, and are capable of intense concentration on another individual.* Their attention is rarely passive or casual. *On the contrary, Champions tend to be extra sensitive and alert, always ready for emergencies, always on the lookout for what's possible.*
> Champions are good with people and usually have a wide range of personal relationships. *They are warm and full of energy with their friends*.
> They are good in public and on the telephone, and are so spontaneous and dramatic that others love to be in their company. *Champions are positive, exuberant people, and often their confidence in the goodness of life and of human nature makes good things happen.*



It couldnt be further from the truth. I am borderline schizophrenic and spend most of my time isolating myself from society. I find society  disgusting, but I try to find intelligent people who I can relate to, and have strong relationships with them.

I bolded what  was true, and underlined what was bullshit.

I think this test just tells people something they want to hear, so they believe it.


----------



## GoddessLSD-XTC

^^^ I've been diagnosed (many years ago) as schizophrenic and I like to isolate myself too and "find intelligent prople I can relate to", I have just a few friends I regularly associate with. Goethe said something about isolating u'r self it's what he did.

I also agree with U (as I said above) that maybe there's a little of each "Type" within us all . . . like I consider myself a "Teacher" too and the description of "Champion" fits me as well.

R U an Idealist 347? Do U like to take psychedelics (LSD, shrooms, MDMA), those are kinda Idealistic drugs . . . I  'em!?


----------



## Atheist.

INTJ, seems fairly fitting. It relates to me in most respects being as it says Free Thinker and Scientist.


----------



## ebola?

> It couldnt be further from the truth. I am borderline schizophrenic and spend most of my time isolating myself from society. I find society disgusting, but I try to find intelligent people who I can relate to, and have strong relationships with them.
> 
> I bolded what was true, and underlined what was bullshit.
> 
> I think this test just tells people something they want to hear, so they believe it.



1.  This would be a great place to level criticisms of this particular Meyers-Briggs inventory, the Meyers-Briggs typology, and personality theory as such.  What are yours?  I have my own qualms with it.
2.  You say that the test is "complete bullshit", yet you think the majority of that description fits you.  How does that work?
3.  If you think that the test is throwing funky results, why not look at the types and see which one fits best?
4.  People cannot be described exhaustively by a single system of 16 categories.  You might want to think of "your" type as a jumping off point, giving you tools to think about how you think (and how you do not).
5.  The situation you describe where a description is designed so that people will selectively read it so that it fits them is called a Barnum Statement.  I think that the 16 Meyers-Briggs types are specific enough that it's not quite that illegitimate.

ebola


----------



## Me&Myself

infj


----------



## skiptown7

Fascinating-I wonder if drug use is linked more to certain personality types. I also would be curious to know if the general population's frequency of the various types differs from what the general population of Bluelight is. I know INFPs are pretty rare in the world, but relatively common here. There are also way more Is on here than Es-is that because Is are more likely to be posting on a computer forum than out in the world, talking to people?


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

ebola? said:
			
		

> 1.  This would be a great place to level criticisms of this particular Meyers-Briggs inventory, the Meyers-Briggs typology, and personality theory as such.  What are yours?  I have my own qualms with it.
> 2.  You say that the test is "complete bullshit", yet you think the majority of that description fits you.  How does that work?
> 3.  If you think that the test is throwing funky results, why not look at the types and see which one fits best?
> 4.  People cannot be described exhaustively by a single system of 16 categories.  You might want to think of "your" type as a jumping off point, giving you tools to think about how you think (and how you do not).
> 5.  The situation you describe where a description is designed so that people will selectively read it so that it fits them is called a Barnum Statement.  I think that the 16 Meyers-Briggs types are specific enough that it's not quite that illegitimate.
> 
> ebola



What I want to know is, why is the OCEAN (a.k.a. Big Five) personality test fairly well accepted by the scientific community, but not the Myers-Briggs? Sure, it adds one more independent variable -- neuroticism. But the other four are basically the same: Openness = sensing/intuitive, Conscientiousness = perceiving/judging, Extroversion = E/I, and Agreeability = feeling/thinking, more or less.

Any personality test is very limited as to what it can do. My school used it PURELY as a way to help us understand our own learning and studying styles. It was emphasized to us repeatedly that our MB type in no way doomed us to anything, especially in the way of careers. Most importantly, it holds a mirror up to you and makes you realize your own PREFERENCES. This doesn't mean you can't choose to do things the other way. It just means that if you had your way, in most situations, for example, you'd choose a take-charge attitude (J) rather than a go-with-the-flow attitude (P).

I've found the test helpful.

Ebola, I agree that there are a lot of INTPs and INFPs on the net, because I think the net is a medium that fits their communication preferences well.


----------



## SpunkySkunk347

I am sorry for calling this test "complete bullshit". Let me explain myself in a more logical tone.
Our personality has a very broad range, and can't simply be classified based on 72 questions.
The answers of those questions might vary day to day with people.  What mood you are in, how stimulated you are currently, and personal daily outlooks may DRASTICALLY change the results of your test.
Therefore, when it scores your 72 questions, it gives you a description of your "type" so loose that it really could describe anybody.
The conclusion to your test results may be furtherly enforced in your mind if you like what it says about you.

All I'm sayingis, that it is very hard to have an accurate personality test because our personality changes from day to day.


----------



## SpunkySkunk347

Alright, I retook the test today, still the same result of ENFP, but there was a difference between the percentages it gave me for Introverted/Sensing/Thinking/Perceiving. Like I said, results may vary day to day.

I am going to retake the test in a week, try and forget the questions, then see if I get the same result of ENFP. If I do, I will admit that the test is relatively consistent in results.


----------



## Krowsnose

Another INTP here. I'm really not surprised with the outcomes for people on these forums. 

I'd say both intuition and perception correlate with drug use.


----------



## ebola?

MDAO said:
			
		

> What I want to know is, why is the OCEAN (a.k.a. Big Five) personality test fairly well accepted by the scientific community, but not the Myers-Briggs? Sure, it adds one more independent variable -- neuroticism. But the other four are basically the same: Openness = sensing/intuitive, Conscientiousness = perceiving/judging, Extroversion = E/I, and Agreeability = feeling/thinking, more or less.



I have never thought of this variable mapping, but it makes a great deal of sense.  I believe that the big five is better accepted as a sort of knee-jerk reaction, as the big-five is empirically derived, from terms commonly used to describe people in English, while the Meyers-Briggs comes from Jung's theory of the constitution of the psyche.



			
				Spunky Skunk said:
			
		

> Therefore, when it scores your 72 questions, it gives you a description of your "type" so loose that it really could describe anybody.
> The conclusion to your test results may be furtherly enforced in your mind if you like what it says about you.



Well, I'm not sure if adding more questions to the test would help, particularly if the questions that are there point reliably to stable aspects of behavior.  I would also look at a few profiles...the types are actually pretty specific.  However, you are quite correct in that the Meyers-Briggs, and really most all personality theory, has a great deal of trouble dealing with situational variance in behavior and self-perception.

ebola


----------



## MistaSmokalot

who down wit

ENFP

ya you know me


----------



## Danashae

INFJ

INFJs, making up an estimated 1% of all people, are the most rare type (males even more so). They are introspective, caring, sensitive, gentle and complex people that strive for peace and derive satisfaction from helping others. INFJs are highly intuitive, empathetic and dedicated listeners. These traits tend to act as a "tell me what's wrong" sign on their forehead, hence the nicknames Confidant, Counselor or Empath. INFJs are intensely private and deeply committed to their beliefs. 

"INFJs are gentle, caring, complex and highly intuitive individuals. Artistic and creative, they live in a world of hidden meanings and possibilities. Only one percent of the population has an INFJ Personality Type, making it the most rare of all the types."
- Portrait of an INFJ (The Personality Page)

"INFJs enjoy a greater clarity of perception of inner, unconscious processes than all but their INTJ cousins. Just as SP types commune with the object and "live in the here and now" of the physical world, INFJs readily grasp the hidden psychological stimuli behind the more observable dynamics of behavior and affect."
- INFJ Profile (TypeLogic)

"creative, smart, focus on fantasy more than reality, attracted to sad things, fears doing the wrong thing, observer, avoidant..."
- INFJ Jung Type Descriptions (similarminds.com)

	"...desire to contribute to the welfare of others and genuinely enjoy helping their companions. Although Counsleors tend to be private, sensitive people, and are not generally visible leaders, they nevertheless work quite intensely with those close to them, quietly exerting their influence behind the scenes..."
- The Portrait of the Counselor Idealist (Keirsey)

"INFJs tend to be devoted to what they believe in and seek work where their needs, values, and ideals can be deeply engaged. They move on the wave of their inspirations and are determined to see that their values are worked out in their lives. They will work toward their goals individually and, when needed, will put together a team of other highly dedicated people like themselves."
- INFJ - The Mystic (Lifexplore)


----------



## Khadijah

> *the Champion (ENFP)*
> 
> Like the other Idealists, Champions are rather rare, say two or three percent of the population, but even more than the others they consider intense emotional experiences as being vital to a full life. Champions have a wide range and variety of emotions, and a great passion for novelty. They see life as an exciting drama, pregnant with possibilities for both good and evil, and they want to experience all the meaningful events and fascinating people in the world. The most outgoing of the Idealists, Champions often can't wait to tell others of their extraordinary experiences. Champions can be tireless in talking with others, like fountains that bubble and splash, spilling over their own words to get it all out. And usually this is not simple storytelling; Champions often speak (or write) in the hope of revealing some truth about human experience, or of motivating others with their powerful convictions. Their strong drive to speak out on issues and events, along with their boundless enthusiasm and natural talent with language, makes them the most vivacious and inspiring of all the types.
> 
> Fiercely individualistic, Champions strive toward a kind of personal authenticity, and this intention always to be themselves is usually quite attractive to others. At the same time, Champions have outstanding intuitive powers and can tell what is going on inside of others, reading hidden emotions and giving special significance to words or actions. In fact, Champions are constantly scanning the social environment, and no intriguing character or silent motive is likely to escape their attention. Far more than the other Idealists, Champions are keen and probing observers of the people around them, and are capable of intense concentration on another individual. Their attention is rarely passive or casual. On the contrary, Champions tend to be extra sensitive and alert, always ready for emergencies, always on the lookout for what's possible.
> 
> Champions are good with people and usually have a wide range of personal relationships. They are warm and full of energy with their friends. They are likable and at ease with colleagues, and handle their employees or students with great skill. They are good in public and on the telephone, and are so spontaneous and dramatic that others love to be in their company. Champions are positive, exuberant people, and often their confidence in the goodness of life and of human nature makes good things happen.



I guess that is right. sounds similar but they are missing alot of parts of it. I want to kno wat they say about the anger of this person becuz underneath all that is a more intense angry current that can snap at any minute. they put all the shit about how this type acts around people but not about their own inner struggle. i woudl want to kno more about this stuff.


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

^ I'm ENFP too. I find we're a scary bunch when we flip, because like the writeup said, once we open our mouths about something, it's hard to stop talking. We don't keep it all inside the way INFPs do.


----------



## ebola?

>>ENTJ!!! I am a leader of the masses!>>

To those who refuse to be led, this type is known as the "dictatorial asshole".

The INTJs think that they have come up with a better plan, the INTPs think that your efforts are fraught with theoretical inconsistencies, and the INFPs have found your efforts to be ethically dubious.


----------



## ebola?

I'll let the INFPs field this one then.  I will note, however, that internally anchored principles are far better than none, and I haven't yet found an external source for them.

on this note:
http://www.prolifeblogs.com/articles/aggregator.php?entry=526934

ebola
(says the nerd/crackpot)


----------



## Binge Artist

I always come out INTJ or INTP.  So, I'm either the baby, or the dog, from Family Guy.  ROTFL


----------



## Larr_E

I'm an idealist? God damn it i'm a hippie? Fuck!!!


----------



## neonads

ebola? said:
			
		

> I will note, however, that internally anchored principles are far better than none, and I haven't yet found an external source for them.



ENTJ's principle's are designed to bring different personalities together in the most productive way.  We have to be flexible so as not to alienate minorities...who may one day form a resistance movement that undermines our precious creation and will have to be crushed with extreme prejudice...


----------



## ebola?

It's said that the middle two dimensions are the most important, as they determine the....medium of thought...or at least the classes of items of interest.

For instance, I, an INTP, have a tough time making sensation oriented material have sense and significance for me.  For me, it's all a buncha shit that happened until there are some overarching principles.

I've also found that I learn backwards from a lot of people.  I prefer to look at the relevant axioms/laws/concepts/etc., build a system, and then look at how it'd work in motion.  Oh, and I can then apply to specific examples, but it usually seems pointless.

So I hear that most people like to accumulate some details and build upwards instead....curious.

ebola


----------



## ebola?

New genitalia:
Well put...this is the bright side of the type.
But then again, productive to which ends?  You still would need a source of principles.


----------



## neonads

That source being of the people around us, just like everyone else whether they know it or not.


----------



## a mandy jooo

i'm ISTJ and according to the poll i'm the only one so far
it's strangely accurate besides the whole "likes to go to school functions, church, childrens sports..etc" ...fuck that


ISTJs are often called inspectors. They have a keen sense of right and wrong, especially in their area of interest and/or responsibility. They are noted for devotion to duty. Punctuality is a watchword of the ISTJ. The secretary, clerk, or business(wo)man by whom others set their clocks is likely to be an ISTJ.

As do other Introverted Thinkers, ISTJs often give the initial impression of being aloof and perhaps somewhat cold. Effusive expression of emotional warmth is not something that ISTJs do without considerable energy loss.

ISTJs are most at home with "just the facts, Ma'am." They seem to perform at highest efficiency when employing a step-by-step approach. Once a new procedure has proven itself (i.e., has been shown "to work,") the ISTJ can be depended upon to carry it through, even at the expense of their own health.

ISTJs are easily frustrated by the inconsistencies of others, especially when the second parties don't keep their commitments. But they usually keep their feelings to themselves unless they are asked. And when asked, they don't mince words. Truth wins out over tact. The grim determination of the ISTJ vindicates itself in officiation of sports events, judiciary functions, or an other situation which requires making tough calls and sticking to them. 

 The one word that best describes Inspectors is superdependable. Whether at home or at work, Inspectors are extraordinarily persevering and dutiful, particularly when it comes to keeping an eye on the people and products they are responsible for. In their quiet way, Inspectors see to it that rules are followed, laws are respected, and standards are upheld.

Inspectors (as much as ten percent of the general population) are the true guardians of institutions. They are patient with their work and with the procedures within an institution, although not always with the unauthorized behavior of some people in that institution. Responsible to the core, Inspectors like it when people know their duties, follow the guidelines, and operate within the rules. For their part, Inspectors will see to it that goods are examined and schedules are kept, that resources will be up to standards and delivered when and where they are supposed to be. And they would prefer that everyone be this dependable. Inspectors can be hard-nosed about the need for following the rules in the workplace, and do not hesitate to report irregularities to the proper authorities. Because of this they are often misjudged as being hard-hearted, or as having ice in their veins, for people fail to see their good intentions and their vulnerability to criticism. Also, because Inspectors usually make their inspections without much flourish or fanfare, the dedication they bring to their work can go unnoticed and unappreciated.

While not as talkative as Supervisor Guardians [ESTJs], Inspectors are still highly sociable, and are likely to be involved in community service organizations, such as Sunday School, Little League, or Boy and Girl Scouting, that transmit traditional values to the young. Like all Guardians, Inspectors hold dear their family social ceremonies-weddings, birthdays, and anniversaries - although they tend to be shy if the occasion becomes too large or too public. Generally speaking, Inspectors are not comfortable with anything that gets too fancy. Their words tend to be plain and down-to-earth, not showy or high-flown; their clothes are often simple and conservative rather than of the latest fashion; and their home and work environments are usually neat, orderly, and traditional, rather than trendy or ostentatious. As for personal property, they usually choose standard items over models loaded with features, and they often try to find classics and antiques - Inspectors prefer the old-fashioned to the newfangled every time.


----------



## Eternal Repetition

INTP...Apparently 'Architects' are the majority of test-takers.

I rather enjoyed the explanation and knowing that I share a personality like that of Thomas Jefferson, Albert Einstein, and Charles Darwin.

From the explanation:



> Architects need not be thought of as only interested in drawing blueprints for buildings or roads or bridges. They are the master designers of all kinds of theoretical systems, including school curricula, corporate strategies, and new technologies. For Architects, the world exists primarily to be analyzed, understood, explained - and re-designed. External reality in itself is unimportant, little more than raw material to be organized into structural models. What is important for Architects is that they grasp fundamental principles and natural laws, and that their designs are elegant, that is, efficient and coherent.
> 
> Architects are rare - maybe one percent of the population - and show the greatest precision in thought and speech of all the types. They tend to see distinctions and inconsistencies instantaneously, and can detect contradictions no matter when or where they were made. It is difficult for an Architect to listen to nonsense, even in a casual conversation, without pointing out the speaker's error. And in any serious discussion or debate Architects are devastating, their skill in framing arguments giving them an enormous advantage. Architects regard all discussions as a search for understanding, and believe their function is to eliminate inconsistencies, which can make communication with them an uncomfortable experience for many.
> 
> Ruthless pragmatists about ideas, and insatiably curious, Architects are driven to find the most efficient means to their ends, and they will learn in any manner and degree they can. They will listen to amateurs if their ideas are useful, and will ignore the experts if theirs are not. Authority derived from office, credential, or celebrity does not impress them. Architects are interested only in what makes sense, and thus only statements that are consistent and coherent carry any weight with them.
> 
> Architects often seem difficult to know. They are inclined to be shy except with close friends, and their reserve is difficult to penetrate. Able to concentrate better than any other type, they prefer to work quietly at their computers or drafting tables, and often alone. Architects also become obsessed with analysis, and this can seem to shut others out. Once caught up in a thought process, Architects close off and persevere until they comprehend the issue in all its complexity. Architects prize intelligence, and with their grand desire to grasp the structure of the universe, they can seem arrogant and may show impatience with others who have less ability, or who are less driven.



Underlined are the parts that fit me perfectly, so basically almost all of it fits. The most valuable knowledge is knowledge of the Self.


----------



## Binge Artist

ebola? said:
			
		

> For instance, I, an INTP, have a tough time making sensation oriented material have sense and significance for me.  For me, it's all a buncha shit that happened until there are some overarching principles.



Is this a fancy way of saying that whenever the wife is nagging you about what color of drapes she should choose, you basically just want to tell her to get fucked?


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

I find ISTJs to be very what you see is what you get. Their ability to cut the bullshit and get right to the task is easy to respect. I don't find I get close with many. But I do have respect for them.

INTPs have a tendancy to be straight up characters, IME.


----------



## IGNVS

im an ENFP. tell me about myself.


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

^ honeychild, the likes of you and me are just too cool for words


----------



## ebola?

> Is this a fancy way of saying that whenever the wife is nagging you about what color of drapes she should choose, you basically just want to tell her to get fucked?



No.  The major difference between "N" and "S" types is that N's are most concerned with intangible concepts, while S's are more concerned with concrete, directly perceptible phenomena.  I'm not saying that either is right or wrong, and all people can navigate either.  I can imagine the color of the drapes being more interesting if it is set in some sort of rationalized conceptual system of aesthetics (as if there were one).


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

^ For example, I'd pick colors for interior design based on a research study I read once that stuck with me, about certain colors influencing certain states of mind and mood. I would NOT pick a color scheme, at least consciously, simply because I had good memory associations with it.

I choose my music based on the unique ways it tickles me and how much deeper analysis it yields to. I don't choose my music based on memories of good times with friends.

I was the N-type student who would raise his hand and go off on tangents about the assigned reading, which were connected to it maybe only tangentially, but at the same time deeply. An S-type teacher would then give me a funny look and say, 'Um... the text?? Some textual evidence please?? We're on 'Adventures in Appreciation' page 51; where are you?'

I offer these examples as someone who always tests as a full-tilt N, who has always found S-types a complete enigma.


----------



## Binge Artist

ebola? said:
			
		

> I can imagine the color of the drapes being more interesting if it is set in some sort of rationalized conceptual system of aesthetics (as if there were one).



My GF is ENFP and I'm INTJ ("theoretically" a good match).  We're both "N" people, I guess.  But she is always, in my opinion, overly concerned about things like interior design, clothing, etc.  She is utterly baffled about how I manage to live in a plain, off-white room with nothing but a chair, table, labtop and cot.  I say, it's fewer things to worry about.  Nor can she understand how I can tolerate a wardrobe consisting only of plain grey T-shirts and jeans.  I say it's much simpler that way.

So I suppose my "rationalized conceptual system" of interior design and clothing is "keep it scarce and simple."


----------



## ebola?

> I was the N-type student who would raise his hand and go off on tangents about the assigned reading, which were connected to it maybe only tangentially, but at the same time deeply. An S-type teacher would then give me a funny look and say, 'Um... the text?? Some textual evidence please?? We're on 'Adventures in Appreciation' page 51; where are you?'



This can vary, I think, depending on the functional preferences of the type in question.  An "N-type" might go, "This is all well and good, but what are the axioms and rules that underly this conceptual system," moving in a direction opposite of a 'tangent'.

I've had to contend with this as a teacher, as my type tends to learn 'backwards' when compared to the majority of the population.
...
And yes, INT*s can neglect their external environment, especially INTPs.

ebola


----------



## XperienceMe

INFJ whtats up


----------



## Christ

*INTJ*

Introverted - 67%
Intuitive - 100%
Thinking - 25%
Judging - 89%

Did anyone else get 100% on any of these? It seems odd to me, there being 72 questions and all.


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

^^^ Yes. I'm 100% Intuitive as well. All the others I was very close to the center.


----------



## Noodle

I took this test quite some time ago.

I just took it again.  My current results:

INTP

Introverted - 11

Intuitive - 12

Thinking - 12

Perceiving - 56


----------



## Jamshyd

^ Did you find you've changed?

I have always been INFP, I've taken this test about 3 times over 6 or so years.


----------



## Noodle

Yeah, I think I might have been a different personality on this test.

...can't remember which.

I was an Intuitive something though.

I know I have changed quite a bit in the last few years.  I'm sure some of my posts from 3, 4 and 5 plus years ago will confirm that.


----------



## ebola?

>>
Did anyone else get 100% on any of these? It seems odd to me, there being 72 questions and all.>>

I often get 100 percent for introversion and 100 percent for intuition.
I bet that a lot of people who 'change' on these tests actually don't fit neatly into the typology.


----------



## diche

heh got INTJ, I think it suits me


----------



## sherlok ohms

aaaahhhhh phooey!


----------



## Jamshyd

^ Please post something intelligible or don't post at all.


----------



## neonads

ebola? said:
			
		

> I bet that a lot of people who 'change' on these tests actually don't fit neatly into the typology.



I used to be slightly I with NTJ, now slightly ENTJ.  It actually hinders the best traits of both types and I've been consciously choosing to move towards Extraversion because the limbo was frustrating.


----------



## HoneyRoastedPeanut

It says I'm an INFJ, but I definitely have some aspects of INTP as well.


----------



## Noodle

I took this again, for fun.

My newest results:



ENFP


Extraverted ~ 1

Intuitive ~ 25

Feeling ~ 50

Perceiving ~ 33


I thought about how I currently have been feeling/dealing with the world when answering the same questions.

I answered it previously from a more lifelong perspective.



> INTP
> 
> Introverted - 11
> 
> Intuitive - 12
> 
> Thinking - 12
> 
> Perceiving - 56


----------



## treetop

Interesting now many INTJs there are here, given we are so low in the total population (around 3 percent, I think?). I wonder if online forums attract a different personality sub-strata?


----------



## dark desire

i took that same test a few months ago, and i got INFJ


----------



## beroshy

my results :

ISTP

Introverted : 56

Sensing : 38

Thinking : 1

Perceiving : 56

I am:

    * moderately expressed introvert
    * moderately expressed sensing personality
    * slightly expressed thinking personality
    * moderately expressed perceiving personality


----------



## Jabberwocky

At this juncture INTJs 17 INTPs 18.

I am not liking the INTJs catching up on the INTPs, not one bit. Shouldn't INTJs be out trying to take over the world or something instead of posting on forums.


----------



## treetop

Posting in forums does not preclude world domination -- in fact, the world in increasingly online these days...i think it is the true 4th dimension


----------



## treetop

Christian Soldier said:
			
		

> MASTERMIND
> 
> Of the four aspects of strategic analysis and definition, it is the contingency planning or entailment organizing role that reaches the highest development in Masterminds. Entailing or contingency planning is not an informative activity, rather it is a directive one in which the planner tells others what to do and in what order to do it. As the organizing capabilities the Masterminds increase so does their inclination to take charge of whatever is going on.
> 
> It is in their abilities that Masterminds differ from the other Rationals, while in most of their attitudes they are just like the others. However there is one attitude that sets them apart from other Rationals: they tend to be much more self-confident than the rest, having, for obscure reasons, developed a very strong will. They are rather rare, comprising no more than, say, one percent of the population. Being very judicious, decisions come naturally to them; indeed, they can hardly rest until they have things settled, decided, and set. They are the people who are able to formulate coherent and comprehensive contingency plans, hence contingency organizers or "entailers."
> 
> Masterminds will adopt ideas only if they are useful, which is to say if they work efficiently toward accomplishing the Mastermind's well-defined goals. Natural leaders, Masterminds are not at all eager to take command of projects or groups, preferring to stay in the background until others demonstrate their inability to lead. Once in charge, however, Masterminds are the supreme pragmatists, seeing reality as a crucible for refining their strategies for goal-directed action. In a sense, Masterminds approach reality as they would a giant chess board, always seeking strategies that have a high payoff, and always devising contingency plans in case of error or adversity. To the Mastermind, organizational structure and operational procedures are never arbitrary, never set in concrete, but are quite malleable and can be changed, improved, streamlined. In their drive for efficient action, Masterminds are the most open-minded of all the types. No idea is too far-fetched to be entertained-if it is useful. Masterminds are natural brainstormers, always open to new concepts and, in fact, aggressively seeking them. They are also alert to the consequences of applying new ideas or positions. Theories which cannot be made to work are quickly discarded by the Masterminds. On the other hand, Masterminds can be quite ruthless in implementing effective ideas, seldom counting personal cost in terms of time and energy.
> 
> http://keirsey.com/personality/ntij.html



Yea I think this describes me reasonably well, however I would not consider myself overly self-confident. I do wish more people would learn about this -- it really gets to the hard of human interaction, and communication difficulties that often arise.


----------



## dark desire

treetop said:
			
		

> Posting in forums does not preclude world domination -- in fact, the world in increasingly online these days...i think it is the true 4th dimension



heh. could you explain to me more about the "4th dimension". i probably know what you're talking about, but i just want to be sure. i haven't heard that term used in almost a year.


----------



## treetop

dark desire said:
			
		

> heh. could you explain to me more about the "4th dimension". i probably know what you're talking about, but i just want to be sure. i haven't heard that term used in almost a year.



4th dimension -- i am thinking something like the 2nd life computer game, where we have another world that we live in in the digital space. our thinking in this world is fundamentally different, because the results of our actions are completely up to the 4th dimension's creators. as i see it, it is basically a world within a world kind of dimension. a folded universe...ok maybe now i am stretching it lol


----------



## ikkyu

I've taken the MBTI tests several times over the years and I always come out as INTP, each letter between 60% and 100%.  Some people talk to me about changing certain of their letters, like trying to be more E than I for example, but it looks as though I'm firmly set in my ways. 

Pretty funny that most of the people who participated in the poll are INTP as well.


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

^ That's another thing I've been wondering. Are INTPs (and INTJs and ENFPs) actually more represented in the readers of P&S, or are they just more likely to be motivated to take the poll?

I tend to think of the religious beliefs poll as being a bit more representative, because I don't think the holders of any specific religious belief are more prone to taking the initiative to express their beliefs in a poll. But here we're talking about personal preferences and personality, and willingness to vote might not be an independent variable from this.


----------



## ebola?

INTPs (and to a lesser extent INTJs) are severely over-represented on the internet, and INTPs (and to a lesser extent INTJs) are severely over-represented among philosophers.

Either is really one to three percent of the population.

ebola


----------



## Shakti

Your Type is
INFP

Introverted	11
Intuitive	        75
Feeling	        38
Perceiving        11

This seems about right.


----------



## NW-baltiland

ENFJ here. Why is it the only one italisized(sp?) in the poll?


----------



## Christ

NW-baltiland said:


> ENFJ here. Why is it the only one italisized(sp?) in the poll?


Whichever option you vote for on the poll becomes italicized on your computer.


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

^ I just had to remark that your username and facepalming avatar went well with this comment.


----------



## stasis_lock

Your Type is
INTJ
Introverted	Intuitive	Thinking	Judging
Strength of the preferences %
22	38	25	11


----------



## euphoria

INFJ- i can identify very well with my personality type from the test, "the Counselor", as i am always finding myself giving people advice on how to improve their own lives. It's often much more difficult for me to see such a clear cut way on how to improve my own. I am a designer, and this was one of the career types suggested for me. So I'm pretty happy. 

Introverted 67
Intuitive 62
Feeling 50
Judging 33


----------



## NW-baltiland

MyDoorsAreOpen said:


> ^ I just had to remark that your username and facepalming avatar went well with this comment.



Alright, I was really stoned that morning, I now know how stupid my question was.


----------



## Binge Artist

MyDoorsAreOpen said:


> ^ I just had to remark that your username and facepalming avatar went well with this comment.



Absolutely hillarious!


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

NW-baltiland said:


> Alright, I was really stoned that morning, I now know how stupid my question was.



Happens to the best of us.
I just couldn't resist.


----------



## B9

I was ENFJ but now I'm ENFP, Dunno quite how to call that now.


----------



## pallidamors

^Yeah, i just took the test and scored INFP. I remember taking the test several years ago and scored INTJ on it, but my core beliefs have really changed since then (for example, I was studying to become a biologist at the time, and became increasingly disillusioned with the world of laboratories).

When I was at the beginning of my opiate habit, I took the test again, three years ago, and scored ENFP or something similar. Opiates made me incredibly talkative and social back then, but as I got accustomed to the feeling, I slid back into introversion, which is not necessarily a bad thing, since I think I have struck a much better balance of social skills and nerding out since then.

But its really interesting to have taken a Meyers-Briggs test several times and noticed how changes in my thinking and behavior have impacted my results...everything from belief systems to drug use can influence it. We usually assume that personality is a fairly non-malleable dimension, but re-taking the test just now made me contemplate how the opposite is true.


----------



## junctionalfunkie

I'm an INTP. I took this test years ago. My T/F score was so close to median, though, that they said I might be an INFP who was just feeling a bit more on the thinking side that day. 

I'll retake the test when I'm not as drunk as I am at the moment.


----------



## ebola?

And the INTPs pull pensively and analytically into the lead.


----------



## ResinTeeth

I took the meyers-briggs in my college psych class and got INTJ. One of the most accurate personality tests I've done.


----------



## FractalDancer

First time I took this test I got INFJ, second time i was ENFJ.  I voted here as INFJ as I spent most of my time feeling introverted - i think the second time I must have been in a particularly good mood!


----------



## B9

pallidamors said:


> ^Yeah, i just took the test and scored INFP. I remember taking the test several years ago and scored INTJ on it, but my core beliefs have really changed since then (for example, I was studying to become a biologist at the time, and became increasingly disillusioned with the world of laboratories).
> 
> When I was at the beginning of my opiate habit, I took the test again, three years ago, and scored ENFP or something similar. Opiates made me incredibly talkative and social back then, but as I got accustomed to the feeling, I slid back into introversion, which is not necessarily a bad thing, since I think I have struck a much better balance of social skills and nerding out since then.
> 
> But its really interesting to have taken a Meyers-Briggs test several times and noticed how changes in my thinking and behavior have impacted my results...everything from belief systems to drug use can influence it. We usually assume that personality is a fairly non-malleable dimension, but re-taking the test just now made me contemplate how the opposite is true.


Yeah, I once toook the test at home & then, within 48 hours, at work in order to see if the results were different, as I recall I was more judgemental at work ( unsurprising ) than at home but it does show how we mould ourselves to fit a certain purpose.


----------



## frasierdog

when a thread like this came through somethingawful.com there were very few of us INTP Architects, but here on bluelight it's holds the majority.

weird, eh?


----------



## ebola?

Not so much.
This is a philosophy forum.

INTPs tend to dominate this arena.

ebola


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

6 of the 8 intuitive types are well represented. In fact, they make up all the well represented types. I don't think that's an accident. It takes someone who enjoys peering below the surface of the obvious to be into philosophy or spirituality.


----------



## reality_check

Your Type is 
INTJ
Introverted	Intuitive	Thinking	Judging
Strength of the preferences %
22	                   50          	25	        11


----------



## The Chemist

Your Type is 
ENTP 
Extraverted Intuitive Thinking Perceiving 
Strength of the preferences %  
28 38 12 33


----------



## jimmyblaze1

Your Type is
ENFP
Extraverted	Intuitive	Feeling	Perceiving
Strength of the preferences %
44	50	50	11

ENFP type description by D.Keirsey
ENFP Identify Your Career with Jung Career Indicator™     ENFP Famous Personalities
ENFP type description by J. Butt and M.M. Heiss



Qualitative analysis of your type formula

 You are:

    * moderately expressed extravert
    * moderately expressed intuitive personality
    * moderately expressed feeling personality
    * slightly expressed perceiving personality


----------



## meet the decline

Your Type is
ISTJ
Introverted	Sensing	Thinking	Judging
Strength of the preferences %
44	1	50	33


----------



## Toast to the Spirits

*Opinions of Myers-Briggs MBTI personality types*

What is your opinion of the Myers-Briggs MBTI personality tests? 

Here's a link if you are interested. http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/JTypes2.asp
Take the test and do a little research on your type to see if you think its legit.


----------



## voxmystic

it got me aaaaalll wrong!  and half of the questions should be answered "depends on the situation".  i just had to punt, since you could only answer "yes" or "no".  i give it a thumbs down.


----------



## Toast to the Spirits

Yeah I agree that some of the questions depend on certain situations.  For those questions I just answered what I thought was more prevalent.


----------



## Jabberwocky

This could be merged into this thread http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=154946 which I've been intending to bump for the prune or sent over to P&S as is


----------



## Toast to the Spirits

Sure, whatever you want to do with it is cool.  The author of the thread you linked above posted the same link that I posted in this thread.  May as well merge it.


----------



## s0laris

I've found the Myers-Briggs test quite interesting and it got me down pretty accurate I think. Consistently scoring as an INTP. Helped me realize a few things about my self and other people reading all the descriptions.


----------



## fizzle

*Merge*


----------



## P A

INTP. Pretty good test, but I've always doubted facile attempts to pigeonhole human behavior and qualities by such a formulaic method as a 'Personality Inventory.' This is not to mention the highly debatable status of static 'personality' as a true psychic entity in the first place.

On the other hand, the profusion of so-called 'Architects' and 'Masterminds' on an internet philosophy board could be seen as a testament to the Inventory's real-world validity. Perhaps the population of 'Champions' and 'Healers' are representative of the more "spiritual" crowd...


----------



## morpher001

Your Type is
INTP
Introverted	Intuitive	Thinking	Perceiving
Strength of the preferences %
28	62	88	44

Kinda interesting, a couple of the questions made me stop and think for a sec. A couple of my initial answers changed when I thought back to instances of actual behavior.

Just looking now at the poll, I wouldn't mind seeing some stats from the website about what results it actually spits out. We got more than a third of people here reporting INTP or INTJ, when the actual number is meant to be <5%. Surely something isn't right here even given that this is a philosophy sub-forum.


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

I think bluelighters in general are far more likely to be INTP than in a "normal" crowd of people. 
I took the test on 3 different occasions, one of them was through a career counselor, and I got INTP all 3 times.
Some of their questions make too much of an assumption about someone like "you feel comfortable doing things the familiar way" I mean the whole reason why people choose to do something in a familiar way is to feel comfortable about the outcome.


----------



## Jabberwocky

morpher001 said:
			
		

> ust looking now at the poll, I wouldn't mind seeing some stats from the website about what results it actually spits out. We got more than a third of people here reporting INTP or INTJ, when the actual number is meant to be <5%. Surely something isn't right here even given that this is a philosophy sub-forum.


People who spend a lot of time online and participate in online communities are considered much more likely to be introverts than the population at large, so that is some of the skew right there. I've also wondered if INTJs & INTPs aren't much more likely to be interested in personality typing, based largly on my irl observations.


----------



## HigherAwareness

I got INTP. Don't know if I would want to gamble on this result though as I am always subject to change and modification(personality included). Also a good friend and one of my professors in college told me online IQ tests are usually BS. This was no IQ test but it is similar to one. Although I must say it seemed a bit more legitament than a lot of others. I guess it is good for finding a ball park figure of personality but then again No one, and I mean no one's personality can be labeled or fully understood. In this life which is sooo arbitrary it is only possible to get a "close enough" on personality types. I am sure there are things that we couldn't possibly take into consideration when it comes to human beings and there individual essence.


----------



## polymath

My test result was INTJ. I was very surprised how well the test predicted my choice of career(I'm going to be a theoretical physicist). I remember that one of my friends in school took the same test some years ago and told how well it describes himself and me, but I wasn't interested enough to take the test back then.


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

I think it's weird that I keep getting the same result I've taken the test once in each of the past 3 years and I feel like a lot of different events and things have changed for me over that time. I feel like I definitely relate to people better now and I don't feel too shy to talk I just don't feel like not talking is a bad thing.


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

^ Personality tests reveal _preferences_ in thinking and interacting styles. They don't reveal fixed patterns, and certainly are no crystal ball for what you'll do. It seems to me that the way one _prefers_ to process and deal with the world is probably a much more stable thing over time than the way one actually _does_ behave.

All of us are forced from time to time, by circumstances beyond our control, to adopt ways of dealing with the world that aren't quite the most comfortable and natural for us. And most of the time we do this, I reckon, we cope this way without even noticing enough to complain!

I'm a medical student working in a doctor's world every day. I was told the first week of medical school that medicine is a very INTJ-oriented world. I usually test INFP. Part of the challenge for me is to make my work world (to the best of my ability and influence) one that makes good use of what an INFP has to offer. But the other important part is to become practiced and comfortable thinking like an INTJ, so that I can relate to and collaborate with the majority of my colleagues. I'm to the point where I can do this. But I have to try, because it's not my default mode of meeting the world. I enjoy this challenge, though, because I see great value in being stretched beyond my comfort zone.

Modding a couple of forums on Bluelight (especially P&S) definitely got me more used stepping into an INTP's mode of thinking, too. Processing the world the way INTPs do will never be second nature to me. But they're hardly an alien species to me anymore.


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

That's cool that you think on those terms "making good use of what INFP has to offer." 
I know that Architechs are supposedly right up my alley, but I think architects can be a general term for crafting the framework of a stable system of anykind. A physical structure being but one of many. I feel like I could definitely operate within the corporate world at my best if I was just allowed to be in my own office and brainstorm how I want to brainstorm and give them my advice and then I'd be on my way.
Or perhaps part of a creative team. I'm pretty good in groups, yet I keep getting introverted on the test. 
And you're spot on about being stretched outside your comfort zones. I feel like that's how you gain interesting experiences, life lessons or at least something to serve as a tip for the future, and gain more perspective.
I try to go and do things that put a little tension in my stomach. Being in situations where you are the new guy, and I feel like I'm the "new guy" all the time these days, are charachter building episodes and chances for life to fill in those nieve gaps one may have in their personality.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Interesting that I got INFP. I can swear I took this test a year or two ago and got INTJ. But it could have been INFP. I just can't remember. 

It is a fairly accurate assessment of my personality, compared to most tests that are available for free online, which have been way off.

I switched from Biochem to Psychology, with an interest in perhaps writing someday (after I read a lot more books to gain more styles and take some more psychology courses, or treat patients/research. Psychologists always make the best writers, no?).

It described my childhood pretty accurately and my current life. I was expecting it to be half bullshit but then, I was like, what the fuck.

My girlfriend got field marshal, which pissed her off a little bit. It was funny, but I would say it encapsulates her personality pretty well.

Anybody ever get results from their MMPI? I wish they had one of these online, but obviously very few people would be apt to share those results publicly. The MBTI pretty much states everything that is right with you, the way you tick, and your particular configuration, in a very positive light. 

Your MMPI pretty much states everything that is fucked up about you.


----------



## ebola?

The raw concentration of INTPs (and to a lesser extent INTJs) is astounding...but this is a philosophy subforum, and on the internet to boot. 

ebola


----------



## lostNfound

INFP. I took this test over ten years ago and got the same result then.


----------



## Kenickie

Enfp


----------



## Fawkes

ISFJ... innerestin'.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Your Type is
INFJ
Introverted	Intuitive	Feeling	Judging
Strength of the preferences %
11	12	50	1

Hmm...

You are:

    * slightly expressed introvert
    * slightly expressed intuitive personality
    * moderately expressed feeling personality
    * slightly expressed judging personality

Deep.

EDIT: I'm not liking how it suggests I should be a counsellor or sumat like that - as much as I like to help people out, I wouldn't wanna make it my occupation - I wanna be a tattooist.

It is right about easily picking up languages though.


----------



## modern buddha

Your Type is
INFP
Introverted	Intuitive	Feeling	Perceiving
Strength of the preferences %
78	25	50	22

 You are:

    * very expressed introvert
    * moderately expressed intuitive personality
    * moderately expressed feeling personality
    * slightly expressed perceiving personality

Took a test like this before, got very similar results.


----------



## qwe

i'm the most INTP guy you'll ever meet, besides maybe ebola


----------



## Nibblez

Your Type is
INTJ
Introverted	Intuitive	Thinking	Judging
Strength of the preferences %
44	88	62	44

# moderately expressed introvert
# very expressed intuitive personality
# distinctively expressed thinking personality
# moderately expressed judging personality


Funny, I thought I was more extroverted than that. The test thinks I should be some kind of scientist, which kind of sucks since I'm majoring in a field that has little to do with science.

Time will determine the validity of this test and the generalizations about my personality type I suppose.


----------



## Smacktastic

I'm ESTP the promoter.
Charming 
Fun to be around
Bold and daring at heart blah blah blah 

I'd say this is very accurate to the person i used to be. I found this personality test very difficult as i have changed so much in the last year. A lot of the questions were very , do you like company or being alone more, sort of thing , i used to crave company but now i am a very solitary person i guess my result is pretty inaccurate but only because i refuse to except who depression has made me, and as such wasn't as honest as i could of been in my answers.


----------



## DavisK4high247

INTJ
22 62 12 1
slightly expressed introvert
distinctively expressed intuitive personality
slightly expressed thinking personality
slightly expressed judging personality

Hmmm pretty short test to determine my personality, I felt there should have been more than 2 choices on many questions.


----------



## ebola?

qwe said:
			
		

> i'm the most INTP guy you'll ever meet, besides maybe ebola



lawl, yeah.

INTPs (observations from academic studies and the intp messageboard):

along with INTJs tend to be the least religious and have the highest proportion of agnostics and atheists among their type.

are rare in mixing well with their own type for relationship, sexual/romantic and otherwise.

appear to hold a bizarre affinity toward (E/I)NFPs, particularly insofar as ENFPs draw INTPs out of their shells.  I hypothesize that this is because shared aptitude in extroverted intuition provides sufficient common ground in though, while the two types unique abilities make things exciting. 

appear to take on right-libertarian or radical left politics at a very high rate (I hypothesize that attraction to coherent theoretical frameworks drives this trend).

their drug use very often falls into either strict conditions of remaining drug free or curious and wide experimentation with psychedelics.

music taste often veers toward the complex and dissonant, often the dark.

most common difficulties include the inability to finish projects once their central 'problem' is well understood, 'lack of ambition', and alienation from others stemming from their incomprehensibility (the latter extends to daily life too).  The former 2 difficulties often leads to misguided jealousy of INTJs, but INTPs have trouble seeing past INTJs' facade of confidence (as on an internal level, INTJs are usually as wracked with doubt as INTPs, just directed differently).

ebola


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

ebola? said:


> appear to hold a bizarre affinity toward (E/I)NFPs, particularly insofar as ENFPs draw INTPs out of their shells.  I hypothesize that this is because shared aptitude in extroverted intuition provides sufficient common ground in though, while the two types unique abilities make things exciting.



Yeah, I (INFP) find I somehow tend to attract a lot of INTPs. They seem to really enjoy talking to me, even when I don't agree with them.

This isn't always mutual, though. I do enjoy a rousing chat with a strong INTP from time to time, but it's like psychedelics -- there's a place and a time, and I have to be in the mood. It's not that they're not good people at heart -- nay, they're generally gold-hearted, in my experience. It's just that there are situations in life where I don't see much use in articulating a coldly logical perspective.


----------



## tomber

Enfj


----------



## schizoid

Scored INTP, these tests are about as psychologically significant as an inkblot test though.


----------



## P A

> I (INFP) find I somehow tend to attract a lot of INTPs. They seem to really enjoy talking to me, even when I don't agree with them.



I'd bet that the INTPs affinity for your type can be explained by their often insufferable need to debate and finalize, which, when in contact with an FP's relative receptivity, even-handed approach, and tendency to 'open-mindedness,' can often procure a rewarding discussion (though, as you mentioned, not always mutually). After all, as I note its salient suitability, your characterizing profile name is indeed 'My Doors Are Open.'


----------



## ebola?

> I'd bet that the INTPs affinity for your type can be explained by their often insufferable need to debate and finalize



er...i call it discussing and clarifying.


----------



## P A

> er...i call it discussing and clarifying



Being an INTP myself, so would I. Just not within a post addressed to someone who'd recently expressed some dissatisfaction with being occasionally beleaguered by those of my persuasion.


----------



## Katapult

I got INFP.
It's quite accurate. Probably most accurate test I have done ( didn't do a lot though )

Thought I would score POOP.


----------



## HigherAwareness

Smacktastic said:


> I'm ESTP the promoter.
> Charming
> Fun to be around
> Bold and daring at heart blah blah blah
> 
> I'd say this is very accurate to the person i used to be. I found this personality test very difficult as i have changed so much in the last year. A lot of the questions were very , do you like company or being alone more, sort of thing , i used to crave company but now i am a very solitary person i guess my result is pretty inaccurate but only because i refuse to except who depression has made me, and as such wasn't as honest as i could of been in my answers.



Yes, this is often true. There is a difference between who we are and how depression/significant changes have impacted us. You could score one result one day and another the next. We are who we are and we are always subject to change and modification.


----------



## CageKennylz

According to this test:INTP
Introvert ( 56% )  iNtuitive ( 88% )  Thinking ( 62% )  Perceiving ( 11 )%


----------



## DOB

I am INTJ.... but I am composer/healer IRL so... moral of the story,I dont give a FUCK what this crap test says lol


----------



## rickolasnice

All of the results are along the lines of Forer / Barnum statements.

Read the other "personality types" and tell me you don't fit most of them.


----------



## -=SS=-

INFJ
Introvert(67%)  iNtuitive(38%)  Feeling(38%)  Judging(1%)

    You have distinctive preference of Introversion over Extraversion (67%)
    You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (38%)
    You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking (38%)
    You have marginal or no preference of Judging over Perceiving (1%)

===

I did this test about a year ago and got the same result. I think it represents my personality pretty well; definitely majorly introverted, always have been. Same for being intuitive and feeling.

Having said that I don't think a personality test is that important and I regard it the same as an IQ test. Until you know yourself more directly, or someone else for that matter, you're only scratching the surface.


----------



## Abject

ISTP
Introvert    44%
Sensing     50%
Thinking     38%
Perceiving  44%


----------



## crazycatman

Didn't take the test but most put me between INTP and INTJ


----------



## buffalosoldier

INFJ

I´m your counselor babe!


----------



## ebola?

I'll just mention again that these are the most skewed results that I've seen (versus the general population).

ebola


----------



## Thorns Have Roses

I don't trust these things, or my ability to answer them accurately...well the I seems pretty sure though.

INTP
Introvert(100%)  iNtuitive(12%)  Thinking(1%)  Perceiving(33)%
You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (100%)
You have slight preference of Intuition over Sensing (12%)
You have marginal or no preference of Thinking over Feeling (1%)
You have moderate preference of Perceiving over Judging (33%)


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

Indeed. The dearth of S-types is especially striking to me.


----------



## TheAppleCore

Sweet! I'm the most popular type (on BL). :D

*INTP*

You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (78%)
You have distinctive preference of Intuition over Sensing (62%)
You have moderate preference of Thinking over Feeling (50%)
You have moderate preference of Perceiving over Judging (56%)



I must admit, however, that this kind of test really strikes me as a crock of worthless shit. Although, it could perhaps be used well to pair up similar individuals on a dating website. :D

*EDIT* Omg, we should make similar polls in other subforums on BL. I wonder how Steroid Discussion compares to Philosophy and Spirituality - hahaha.


----------



## ebola?

MDAO said:
			
		

> Indeed. The dearth of S-types is especially striking to me.



But this might actually be what we'd expect from a web forum devoted to discussion of philosophy.  However, one thing that strikes me is the prominence of INFPs and ENFPs in the forum, given that INTPs (and to some extent INTJs) have a bizarre affinity for for *NFPs...now, would this be due to this affinity's effect on the distribution of social networks, or is this just due to common attraction to philosophical topics?

ebola


----------



## rickolasnice

From the first page:



ebola? said:


> heh...it could also be that these tests lack reliability...
> I'd always take the results with a grain of salt and use face validity as a test (also checking the descriptions of types which should not fit, just to check against the "yeah! that's me!" bias these things often elicit).
> 
> ebola





These tests are rubbish.. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forer_effect

It doesn't matter how you answer the test.. The result will seem to fit you (I checked out every description and sure enough I fit all of them but one).


----------



## ebola?

I think that the MBTI is a poor example for where we should expect the Forer/Barnum effect.  For most people, most of the type descriptions will seem like a poor fit for them.  At the very least, that's the case for me.

ebola


----------



## rickolasnice

^ Going on this thread, the one in P&S and my own experience (reading mine and then every other possibility) it seems to be that most people will see themselves, at least in part, to all of them.

You can read all the "results" here:

http://www.personalitypage.com/html/portraits.html

Just from the first one i clicked on.. I notice this:



> ISTJs are very loyal, faithful, and dependable. They place great importance on honesty and integrity. They are "good citizens" who can be depended on to do the right thing for their families and communities. While they generally take things very seriously, they also usually have an offbeat sense of humor and *can* be a lot of fun - especially at family or work-related gatherings.



How many people would NOT see that in themselves (even if it wasn't true)..

Looking through them there are many many examples of Barnum statements written in every one of them.. In a lot of statements where it might be "ooh that's not me" it will throw in a can or maybe or sometimes.. (as i bolded in my quote).. just like horoscopes.

For anyone that has done the test and thought "yeah that sounds like me".. Read the other types and tell me most of them don't sound like you to some extent.

Edit - Just realised we're in P&S.. This one and the one in EADD then


----------



## Abject

We all have tendencies for all of these, nobody is strictly introverted or extroverted.
This is an (imo poor) attempt at pigeonholing which one is innate/natural/dominant/prevalent/whatever.
There isn't even any correlation between introversion/extroversion or any of this shit and morals/priorities/humour/etc


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

rickolasnice said:


> ^ Going on this thread, the one in P&S and my own experience (reading mine and then every other possibility) it seems to be that most people will see themselves, at least in part, to all of them.
> 
> You can read all the "results" here:
> 
> http://www.personalitypage.com/html/portraits.html
> 
> Just from the first one i clicked on.. I notice this:
> 
> 
> 
> How many people would NOT see that in themselves (even if it wasn't true)..
> 
> Looking through them there are many many examples of Barnum statements written in every one of them.. In a lot of statements where it might be "ooh that's not me" it will throw in a can or maybe or sometimes.. (as i bolded in my quote).. just like horoscopes.
> 
> For anyone that has done the test and thought "yeah that sounds like me".. Read the other types and tell me most of them don't sound like you to some extent.
> 
> Edit - Just realised we're in P&S.. This one and the one in EADD then




Read another version of them. I'm not commenting on the relative accuracy of the test, but this is the fluffer version of the explanations of the personality types; There are explorations of the matter that are far less generalized. 

Jesus, I posted in here in 2010. I sound like a completely different person now, but my life was shit then anyways and I suffered from severe isolation (and didn't know enough to give a fuck about it).


----------



## P A

ebola? said:


> I think that the MBTI is a poor example for where we should expect the Forer/Barnum effect.  For most people, most of the type descriptions will seem like a poor fit for them.  At the very least, that's the case for me.



Agreed. The sheer quantity of type descriptions required for the test's multiplicity of outcomes would make a Forer-friendly version exceedingly difficult to compose. There are only so many vague, nebulous generalizations one can whip up and expect to be taken seriously. I cannot attest to the MBTI's validity, but I consider its reliability to be acceptable enough for me to vote in a corresponding P&S poll...for whatever that's worth.



rickolasnice said:


> ISTJs are very loyal, faithful, and dependable. They place great importance on honesty and integrity. They are "good citizens" who can be depended on to do the right thing for their families and communities. While they generally take things very seriously, they also usually have an offbeat sense of humor and can be a lot of fun - especially at family or work-related gatherings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many people would NOT see that in themselves (even if it wasn't true)..
Click to expand...


The contents of that little blurb fail utterly to resonate with me. For instance, when at 'family- or work-related gatherings,' I would not describe myself as 'a lot of fun.' Again, given the exhaustive quantity of specific trait descriptions employed by the test (and taking into account the probability of overlap - e.g., an INTP will likely share many attributes with an INTJ), I simply cannot fathom why you would be comparing its methods and presentation to those of a daily horoscope. The only thing these two methods (Meyers-Briggs and astrology) have in common is their attempt to provide an accurate description of a set of relatively stable personality traits. One strives for rigor, the other pretends at prophecy. 



> For anyone that has done the test and thought "yeah that sounds like me".. Read the other types and tell me most of them don't sound like you to some extent.



I did. And they really, really don't.


----------



## ebola?

rickolasnice said:
			
		

> How many people would NOT see that in themselves (even if it wasn't true)..



You have trimmed a single paragraph out of a description that is roughly 10 times longer.  This is a good way to produce Barnum statements from material that itself does not constitute Barnum statements.

Reading the brief description that you present, I would say that it doesn't really fit me.  Looking at the longer description, I would say that it fits me extremely poorly.



> I cannot attest to the MBTI's validity, but I consider its reliability to be acceptable enough for me to vote in a corresponding P&S poll...for whatever that's worth.



I think that the MBTI is specifically scientifically invalid in the following way: it was generated based on theoretical extension of Jung's analysis of variation of personality.  It is not empirically derived like, say, the Big Five (though some of its dimensions can be collapsed into the Big 5's).  The MBTI has been validated empirically in correlational studies suggest that the 4 functional preferences assigned to each type hang together (ie, it's far more likely to present preferences for cognitive function presented by one of the 16 MBTI types than an alternative array of preferences).  Still, this could be an artifact of how these inventories are structured.



> I did. And they really, really don't.



Indeed.  Accordingly, I actually usually test as INT(J/P), with slight preference for J, but looking at the available types, I can tell that this is incorrect (in that the tests will often mistake need for conceptual integrity with general need for closure).  The preferences of the INTJ are 'sorta right' for me, but INTP is clearly a better fit.

ebola


----------



## neduddgi

I am new to this forum but this is something very interesting here. I talked to a psychiatrist recently (I was diagnosed with adult ADD), and asked her if they checked the patients for personality type, because I feel there is something in it. These results show that my hunch was right (INTJ - hunch :D).


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

I agree with Ebola, the MBTI is definitely not scientific. As with all Jungian (and Freudian) psychology, the MBTI lies deep in the region of psychology that's within the humanities. That said, I don't think it's invalid or useless by a long shot. I generally believe that ideas and conceptual frameworks don't need to be based on controlled experimental data, and be testable in controlled experiments themselves, to have merit, though. Although psychology will continue to become more and more a science, there will always remain aspects of this field of inquiry that are non-scientific, and that's OK.

My medical residency has on its teaching faculty 2 psychologists, both of whom are big fans of the MBTI, administer it to everyone involved with the program, and share the results with everyone. It's actually proven fairly useful for evaluating team dynamics. It's not so much that work teams are designed based on people's MBTI types, because in my line of work there's a strong principle of being able to work effectively with anyone, no matter how much you have in common or how much you enjoy each other's company. But rather, we've found it a useful tool for anticipating how a randomly assembled work team of sundry personalities can strategize for maximum communication and minimum friction.

I like the Big Five, too. It can be used in similar ways as the MBTI, and does a good job. But it feels somehow... less fun to me. It feels switching from a local folk measurement that just seemed fitting and sensible to a metric unit that makes for easy math but seems awkward, because it's not a quantity that I encounter in my everyday world. The Big Five's gains in precise language and empirical backing are offset, I think, by a loss of charm and accessibility. I can't help but wonder if a personality test, especially one that's transparent in its methods and results to the test taker, is doomed from the start if the people being tested can't get into it.

Ricolasnice, I don't know what you're talking about. I relate not at all to most of the 'S' types' descriptions, and a bunch of the other ones too. I'll grant you there's more than one profile I relate to, but definitely not more than 3 or 4.


----------



## rickolasnice

OK, ok.. fair enough I'm probably wrong..

For me personally - I found at least a few paragraphs in each one (minus one or two) that I would consider "me".. While 3 of my friends done the same test and got results than sounded less like them than others (although, again, they could see themselves in parts of more than one (they didn't read all of the other types, as i did))

But I still fail to see how this could help anyone? I can only imagine people reading their result thinking:

"Yep, that's me... Oh yes definitely me... Ooooh i didn't know i was ambitious and self-confident?? I'll have to apply that knowledge in real life!"..

Other than that i only see these tests being useful in diagnosing a patient so as to treat them (even then.. no )

Reading them again, you are right.. They're not exactly Barnum statements (although i still fit a lot of most of them but none entirely.. I'll take the test again and see what i get.. The one i did before was similar (or the same) questions but you could answer from strongly agree to strongly disagree?) 

But i still think they're bullshit.

I'm taking the test again now and for almost every question I'm thinking.. "Completely depends on the situation?? It's just not as simple as Yes I do or No I don't"..


----------



## rickolasnice

OK, done..

I got INTP.. It does sound a lot like more but there was one or two paragraphs I strongly disagreed with..

To be honest i don't remember if this is what i got the first time i took the test (only a month or two ago).. 

Has anyone tried getting someone close to you to answer it for you / read your result to see if they agree?

I also noticed that it tells you other people that are of the same personality type.. Bullshit.. 99% (if not 100) of them have never taken the test and some of them are FICTIONAL. I mean.. come on.. People aren't as simple as fitting into one of 16 packages.


----------



## ebola?

rick said:
			
		

> I also noticed that it tells you other people that are of the same personality type.. Bullshit.. 99% (if not 100) of them have never taken the test and some of them are FICTIONAL. I mean.. come on.. People aren't as simple as fitting into one of 16 packages.



These are meant to be illustrative examples, not rigorous empirical data.  Also, these descriptions are elaborated by people who run the website with the quiz (and some secondary sources), not actual theorists or researchers (Myers and Briggs preferred to communicate via books ).

Using the Myers-Briggs, the personality type, the 'box', is a starting point.  It points to a predicted preference for 4 cognitive functions (out of 8 available within the theoretical system).  Then the idea is to evaluate yourself vis-a-vis predictions generated from how exercise of these preferences for cognitive function should shape your thought and behavior.  The interesting and informative part of the process will come when you note discrepancies between your inclinations and what is prototypical for your type.  Then, if you still want to draw from the Myers-Briggs, you can try to explain such discrepancies in terms of development and atrophy of your preferred functions, emulation of other functions via one of your preferred 4, or unusually well-honed ability in a non-preferred function (it's not like people of a certain type are limited to think and act SOLELY in terms of what the particular type dictates).
...
Personality tests and personality theory need be "putting people in boxes" only insofar as we fail to explore the relevant theoretical framework and its applications with sufficient nuance.

ebola


----------



## ebola?

MyDoorsAreOpen said:


> I agree with Ebola, the MBTI is definitely not scientific.



Eh...that's not quite what I meant (I would qualify the MBTI as "somewhat scientific").  One needn't empirically derive all of his/her objects of investigation (indeed, it's impossible to do so in the absence of _any_ pre-imposed framework).  Similarly, it is impossible to atheoretically generalize the dynamics of one's object of study; one must apply some theoretical lens to intelligibly describe personality dynamics in the first place.

So where does the MBTI stand in all this?  It draws its theoretical framework and objects of study (eg, which characteristics of behavior and perception are relevant, what preferences for types of cognition one can have, how all these interrelate dynamically, etc.) from non-scientific Jungian supposition of how the mind is structured to produce personalities.  So we have invested heavily in hoping that Jung-inspired theoretical inference will hold up to various types of scrutiny.  But insofar as the categories and dynamic relations suggested by the MBTI's framework produce inferences that are later confirmed through testing, the typology becomes scientific.  Some of these studies have been done (eg, looking to make sure that the predicted clusters of cognitive preferences actually hang together--they do).  Some have not, for the most part (eg, longitudinal empirical verification of life-outcomes predicted by prior measured personality type), sometimes due to lack of interest in the typology, sometimes due to the difficulty of implementing relevant empirical testing.  So at this point, some facets of the MBTI are spottily and incompletely scientifically validated.





> I like the Big Five, too. It can be used in similar ways as the MBTI, and does a good job. But it feels somehow... less fun to me. It feels switching from a local folk measurement that just seemed fitting and sensible to a metric unit that makes for easy math but seems awkward, because it's not a quantity that I encounter in my everyday world. The Big Five's gains in precise language and empirical backing are offset, I think, by a loss of charm and accessibility. I can't help but wonder if a personality test, especially one that's transparent in its methods and results to the test taker, is doomed from the start if the people being tested can't get into it.



This isn't the feel I have for the big 5 AT ALL.  The five dimensions don't point to a 'deeper' framework of cognitive proclivities that structure them, so any given personality description in the Big 5 won't be nearly as rich.  I think an important part of producing personality _theory_ is establishing personality metrics that are generative, presenting implications beyond what follows directly from a straightforward description of those characteristics.  This can even facilitate predictive testing of personality theory.
...
Also, while I think that some of the dimensions of the MBTI can be accounted for by Big 5 measures (introversion/extroversion is used by both frameworks, openness to experience is essentially preference for intuition over sensing), other parts of the two frameworks don't as easily speak to one another.  But, I bet there's a correlation to be found statistically between them, and if there is, the MBTI's description of cognitive function could be used to explain presentation of remaining Big 5 traits.  If this were validated empirically, it too would be scientific.



> Ricolasnice, I don't know what you're talking about. I relate not at all to most of the 'S' types' descriptions, and a bunch of the other ones too. I'll grant you there's more than one profile I relate to, but definitely not more than 3 or 4.



Hah...I only relate to 2 of the sixteen possible profiles.  Perhaps that's why I like the test so much. 

ebola


----------



## wastedyouth19

ISFP- Composer, I am without a doubt, an introvert. I have always known this.


----------



## What 23

I have got INFJ and P. My test results are really close.


----------



## Foreigner

I got INFJ and I find the explanation pretty accurate. Apparently INFJ is the rarest and accounts for 1% of the population? Funny how 10% of the BL folks who took the test were INFJ. I guess we are more common on the internet? Or more of us are druggies than other types?


----------



## ebola?

Remember also that this is a philosophy subforum.

ebola


----------



## Jean-Paul

Intj


----------

